# Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM



## gjbike (Jan 20, 2013)

*Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

This game has been arranged for the 19th April 2013 five tee times have been from 14:30 cost is Â£20 per person for those that cant make it on this date I will be available most afternoons that week I can only sign in 3 at a time cant do anything the following week as I am on lates all week for payment just PM me and I will send you my bank details.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Looks like I will be OK for this, stick me down. (hoping to have a 2013 county card by then so will I get it cheaper?)


----------



## Yerman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Possible for me but I cannot confirm until nearer the time as I'm not sure of work rotas.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi graham. I'm up for this but would have to be in one of the earlier groups as I'm working that night. Pm me your details and I'll transfer the money.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hello Graham,

I would have to arrange a possible early dart, but would only know that week. I'm best saying no for now, but will see if any gaps nearer the time. Unless they'll allow a 4.30 tee off or later. No bother if not.

I'm sure BOL is on a list of about 25 courses in the North west that Lee park members can play for 1/2 price, during the week. If it is, me, Stuey, Scouser, Podgster or Gary in Derry (if he joins) may go with a later tee time , as we can get it for Â£17.50.

Count me out for now, but will see nearer the time.

A good deal though, and nice to get the OOM off to an early start.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I'm a possible but due to change jobs so would let u know closer to the time.. But may tell the new employer it was already booked off...


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Not for me am afraid.... School Easter holidays are the 2 weeks before this one. Would be up for a game between 1st April - 13th April is anybody would like to join me.....


----------



## Junior (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham, im ok for this.  Please put me down.

thanks


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I'm good for this, put me down.

Will pm re payment.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham, Im ok for this too:thup:
Pm me your details and I'll send the payment.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

at the minute i am going to need a weekend game if thats possible?


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I'm OK for this.

I'd appreciate to be in the first group out though please so not travelling back too late but have time to meet everyone on & off the park


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

great video of this course on the website.  looking forward to playing here!   the par 3s look tough!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			great video of this course on the website.  looking forward to playing here!   the par 3s look tough!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to the tee's on the 3rd & 6th, looks like a tough first third.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			Looks like I will be OK for this, stick me down. (hoping to have a 2013 county card by then so will I get it cheaper?)
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise don't think you will get it any cheaper with a county card as the green fee has already been reduced to Â£15 with a member for weekdays (can only sign in 3 at a time) you just turn up no booking needed, the Â£20 for the Friday is that the tee time has been reserved hope this makes sense.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			Looking forward to the tee's on the 3rd & 6th, looks like a tough first third.
		
Click to expand...

The 3rd is ok don't be right in the trees the 6th can be very hard if the wind is blowing down hill more like a par 7, only 3 par 3s all very hard


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			I'm OK for this.

I'd appreciate to be in the first group out though please so not travelling back too late but have time to meet everyone on & off the park 

Click to expand...

No probs you can have the honour Robin to get things underway


----------



## Birchy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Stick me down for this Graham, i can make it


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Not for me am afraid.... School Easter holidays are the 2 weeks before this one. Would be up for a game between 1st April - 13th April is anybody would like to join me.....
		
Click to expand...

Karl is the  8/9 April any good for you?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Following people are ok with Friday 19th April 
Myself 
Fish
Junior
Louise
Nwjocko
Qwenty
Birchy


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			at the minute i am going to need a weekend game if thats possible?
		
Click to expand...

Can't do Saturdays as its comp day at the club don't normally play on a Sunday as the grand kids  come round but let have what dates are available to you.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Karl is the  8/9 April any good for you?
		
Click to expand...

The 8th is great!  Anybody else in the GMNOOM fancy it?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Karl can do any time as I am on rest day


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I reckon I should get the keys to the North West after all this :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Hi graham. I'm up for this but would have to be in one of the earlier groups as I'm working that night. Pm me your details and I'll transfer the money.
		
Click to expand...




gjbike said:



			Following people are ok with Friday 19th April 
Myself 
Fish
Junior
Louise
Nwjocko
Qwenty
Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Hellloooooo,      Helllloooooooooo.  Don't worry Graham. I can take a hint!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			I reckon I should get the keys to the North West after all this :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

why dont you just move up here?


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			why dont you just move up here?
		
Click to expand...

I'm just in the process of moving across our city, that's enough of a nightmare currently!


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Can't commit at this stage but if I can play it would need to be as late as I can get probably around 3.00pm.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Hellloooooo,      Helllloooooooooo.  Don't worry Graham. I can take a hint!!!! 

Click to expand...

Danny would it be better  for you to play straight of your night shift maybe seven, seven thirty?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Hi graham. I'm up for this but would have to be in one of the earlier groups as I'm working that night. Pm me your details and I'll transfer the money.
		
Click to expand...




gjbike said:



			Danny would it be better  for you to play straight of your night shift maybe seven, seven thirty?
		
Click to expand...

 People who have seen me play may think so but about 12:30 would be fine mate. I should be able to get away from work at about 4ish so I'll be able to get plenty sleep before hacking it round your gaff.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			why dont you just move up here?
		
Click to expand...

Nar, he'd be like a fish out of water.


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, he'd be like a fish out of water.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure theres a joke there somewhere


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Im sure theres a joke there somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Karl can do any time as I am on rest day
		
Click to expand...

Early is good for me. Say 9.30am?!?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Iain

Fish
Junior
Louise
Nwjocko.  Paid
Qwenty
Birchy


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Thanks for the payment Iain

Fish
Junior
Louise
Nwjocko.  Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
		
Click to expand...

You still haven't included me mate, or sent me payment details. And after I returned your putter headcover as well.... I'm beginning to wonder if i'm wanted...


----------



## Junior (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Payment sent Graham


----------



## gjbike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Early is good for me. Say 9.30am?!?
		
Click to expand...

That fine with me see if we can't get  2 more for a four ball.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Junior

Fish
Junior paid
Louise
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			You still haven't included me mate, or sent me payment details. And after I returned your putter headcover as well.... I'm beginning to wonder if i'm wanted...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the misunderstanding Danny PM sent your are now on the list


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Can't do Saturdays as its comp day at the club don't normally play on a Sunday as the grand kids  come round but let have what dates are available to you.
		
Click to expand...


let me know pal. thanks


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just sent payment Graham. Let me know if it doesn't hit the account in the next few hours...


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Bluewolf


Fish
Junior paid
Louise
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf. Paid


----------



## louise_a (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just transfered mine Graham.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Louise


Fish
Junior paid
Louise. Paid
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf. Paid


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Not been sent any payment details?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Pm sent, apologies Robin


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

will you be able to play any weekend around then?    i dont have too many holiday days built up yet.     let me know and ill send through the money      cheers


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			will you be able to play any weekend around then?    i dont have too many holiday days built up yet.     let me know and ill send through the money      cheers
		
Click to expand...

Will have to check with HID first gives us a couple of days as HID is laid up in bed with flu


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

no rush. just wanted to make sure im not left behind with this.  work atm leaves me only able to play at the weekends so im going to have to do some jigging around with the dates for these games.  thanks


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			no rush. just wanted to make sure im not left behind with this.  work atm leaves me only able to play at the weekends so im going to have to do some jigging around with the dates for these games.  thanks 

Click to expand...

Hi Gary, you fancy 8th April at 9.30?!? I know you said about not having many holiday... Could you do a half day?!?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

im taking 4 days off to go skiing next month so thats taking up a chunk on my days.  my core hours are 12 - 8 .  i will be a little more flexible in the height of the summer as i could nip away early and tee around around half 4 and wouldnt need to take any days off.  (just dont tell the boss     )


----------



## gjbike (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			no rush. just wanted to make sure im not left behind with this.  work atm leaves me only able to play at the weekends so im going to have to do some jigging around with the dates for these games.  thanks 

Click to expand...

Just checked with HID could make Sunday 21st


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

suits me just fine.  ill mark it on my calender.  appreciate you doing this for me


----------



## gjbike (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			suits me just fine.  ill mark it on my calender.  appreciate you doing this for me 

Click to expand...

Will sort a tee time nearer the time.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just a update of who is playing when

Monday 8th April Karl102

Friday 19th GJbike, Fish, Junior, Louise, NWJocko, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwenty

Sunday 21st Garyinderry


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

happy days     this is shaping up well.   a big pat on the back to all involved in running this


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Pm sent, apologies Robin
		
Click to expand...

No problem, payment sent.

Always takes a day or 2 as its a dodgy offshore account


----------



## peterlav (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Friday 19th for me please, send me payment details please


----------



## gjbike (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



peterlav said:



			Friday 19th for me please, send me payment details please
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Peter


----------



## gjbike (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Robin


Fish paid
Junior paid
Louise. Paid
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf. Paid


----------



## Yerman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Could I join you on the Sunday as Friday is tricky, if so PM me payment details please.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Yerman said:



			Could I join you on the Sunday as Friday is tricky, if so PM me payment details please.
		
Click to expand...

No problem you can pay on the day Nick

Just a update of who is playing when

Monday 8th April Karl102

Friday 19th GJbike, Fish, Junior, Louise, NWJocko, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwenty

Sunday 21st Garyinderry,Yerman,


----------



## Yerman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Cheers Graham, hope you can cope with the Irish invasion.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			No problem you can pay on the day Nick

Just a update of who is playing when

Monday 8th April Karl102

Friday 19th GJbike, Fish, Junior, Louise, NWJocko, Birchy, Bluewolf, Qwenty

Sunday 21st Garyinderry,Yerman,
		
Click to expand...

If its easier, I could make up a fourball on Sunday 21st instead of Monday the 8th if that's easier?!?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			If its easier, I could make up a fourball on Sunday 21st instead of Monday the 8th if that's easier?!?
		
Click to expand...

It's entirely up to you Karl will  be on rest day on Monday anyway.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Ok great, will stick to the Monday then....


----------



## Birchy (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			It's entirely up to you Karl will  be on rest day on Monday anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Would it be a problem if i switched to the Sunday? Would be a bit better for me as ive been offered some nice money to go on a course that week 

Its ok if its a problem, i can still make the Friday if i do a bit of sever blagging/begging


----------



## gjbike (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Would it be a problem if i switched to the Sunday? Would be a bit better for me as ive been offered some nice money to go on a course that week 

Its ok if its a problem, i can still make the Friday if i do a bit of sever blagging/begging 

Click to expand...

No problem 4 ball sorted Scott 

Just a update of who is playing when

Monday 8th April Karl102

Friday 19th GJbike, Fish, Junior, Louise, NWJocko, Bluewolf, Qwenty

Sunday 21st Garyinderry,Yerman, Birchy


----------



## peterlav (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham,

Received your PM with payment details, thank you.
I've tried to pay through internet banking, but it said there was a problem. Phoned my bank who told me that Sort Code you gave me is unable to accept internet transfer payments?
Could you check the sort code you sent to me? 

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## gjbike (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



peterlav said:



			Hi Graham,

Received your PM with payment details, thank you.
I've tried to pay through internet banking, but it said there was a problem. Phoned my bank who told me that Sort Code you gave me is unable to accept internet transfer payments?
Could you check the sort code you sent to me? 

Many thanks, Peter
		
Click to expand...

PM sent sent Peter


----------



## peterlav (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham,

Sorry mate, not received a PM regarding Sort Code

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## peterlav (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham,

Received PM, money sent.

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the payment Peter are you playing on Friday 


Fish paid
Junior paid
Louise. Paid
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf. Paid
Peter. paid


----------



## peterlav (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Thanks for the payment Peter are you playing on Friday 


Fish paid
Junior paid
Louise. Paid
Nwjocko. Paid
Qwenty
Birchy
Bluewolf. Paid
Peter. paid
		
Click to expand...

Friday in the competition for me please

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just a update of who is playing when

Monday 8th April Karl102

Friday 19th GJbike, Fish, Junior, Louise, NWJocko, Bluewolf, Qwenty, Peterlav

Sunday 21st Garyinderry,Yerman, Birchy


----------



## Yerman (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Not long now.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Yerman said:



			Not long now. 

Click to expand...

Someones getting a bit excited!!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Yerman said:



			Not long now. 

Click to expand...

One week tomorrow and it all kicks off with Karl at BOL . Will be great to see the scores flying in :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			One week tomorrow and it all kicks off with Karl at BOL . Will be great to see the scores flying in :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've got it down as Friday the 19th :mmm:

[edit} ignore me, I'm tired


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			I've got it down as Friday the 19th :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Thats correct for you mate. Karl is playing with Gjbike on his own on Monday 8th April though :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Someones getting a bit excited!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just a little stir crazy, not managed a round since Formby.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just been looking at the list and there are about 8 people who have not given a date when they are playing would help if you could make it on Friday 19th but if you can't could play on the following dates.
Tuesday 9/04/13
Wednesday 10/04/13 to Friday 12/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Monday 15/04/13 to Wednesday 17/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Thursday 18/04/13 anytime
Monday 29/04/13 & Tuesday 30/04/13
with all this  golf I will be cream crackered.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just been looking at the list and there are about 8 people who have not given a date when they are playing would help if you could make it on Friday 19th but if you can't could play on the following dates.
Tuesday 9/04/13
Wednesday 10/04/13 to Friday 12/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Monday 15/04/13 to Wednesday 17/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Thursday 18/04/13 anytime
Monday 29/04/13 & Tuesday 30/04/13
with all this  golf I will be cream crackered.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Graham,

I may be able to play on that Friday, as can't on the Sunday as LFC are at home to Chelsea.
If Stuc and scouser are up for it, we may go out later about 5 ish, as we can play BOL for 1/2 price through Lee park.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Graham,

I may be able to play on that Friday, as can't on the Sunday as LFC are at home to Chelsea.
If Stuc and scouser are up for it, we may go out later about 5 ish, as we can play BOL for 1/2 price through Lee park.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we'd get 18 holes in starting after 5 la.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Stuart_C said:



			I don't think we'd get 18 holes in starting after 5 la.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe earlier, if I can swing it with work, we'll see what time it's light to a week or so before.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just been looking at the list and there are about 8 people who have not given a date when they are playing would help if you could make it on Friday 19th but if you can't could play on the following dates.
Tuesday 9/04/13
Wednesday 10/04/13 to Friday 12/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Monday 15/04/13 to Wednesday 17/04/13 anytime after 14:30
Thursday 18/04/13 anytime
Monday 29/04/13 & Tuesday 30/04/13
with all this  golf I will be cream crackered.
		
Click to expand...

Morning Graham, thanks for putting up those dates, I've been trying to figure out when I could get on !!
Damn work !!
Days I'm off are Friday 12/4 and Monday 15/4.
I could take a hour or two off later that week to play Tues -Thurs in the afternoon (3pm ish ?)
Be good if we can get a 4 ball going out but we'll see what develops.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Graham, I should manage Thursday 11th April around 4.30pm if you're free.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Graham,

I may be able to play on that Friday, as can't on the Sunday as LFC are at home to Chelsea.
If Stuc and scouser are up for it, we may go out later about 5 ish, as we can play BOL for 1/2 price through Lee park.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked with the club and the guys/ ladies who are members at local golf clubs with the reciprocal agreement will only pay Â£15 instead of Â£20, will refund the ones who have paid Â£20


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Graham, I should manage Thursday 11th April around 4.30pm if you're free.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine it's only Â£10 green fee with a member on Thursday, anybody else ?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Morning Graham, thanks for putting up those dates, I've been trying to figure out when I could get on !!
Damn work !!
Days I'm off are Friday 12/4 and Monday 15/4.
I could take a hour or two off later that week to play Tues -Thurs in the afternoon (3pm ish ?)
Be good if we can get a 4 ball going out but we'll see what develops.
		
Click to expand...

Could do Friday 12th anytime after 14:30 if that suits.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Could do Friday 12th anytime after 14:30 if that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving me that option Graham.
If I can fit in on a day when there are a few of us playing , I'll do that.
Otherwise, we'll do the 12th.
When would you like me to let you know by ?

Cheers, Greg


----------



## gjbike (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just let me know when it's best for you Greg


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

What time are you and Karl playing on the 8th ?


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			What time are you and Karl playing on the 8th ?
		
Click to expand...

We are playing at 12 mate. If its ok with Graham you could join us then.....


----------



## Val (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Graham, I should manage Thursday 11th April around 4.30pm if you're free.
		
Click to expand...




gjbike said:



			That's fine it's only Â£10 green fee with a member on Thursday, anybody else ?
		
Click to expand...

Any takers to add to our 2 ball?


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			We are playing at 12 mate. If its ok with Graham you could join us then.....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Karl.
Am working mornings but let me see if I can get a half day.
Will know tomorrow.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Can't make Monday lads.
Graham, I can do next Friday if it's ok for you.
No probs if you can't make it, we'll get something sorted over the next few weeks.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Friday is ok Greg but it will have to be after 14:30, so looks like I will be playing every day next week just hope the weather holds up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Friday is ok Greg but it will have to be after 14:30, so looks like I will be playing every day next week just hope the weather holds up
		
Click to expand...

Don't kill yourself matey, we've got 5 months to get all these games in. I was expecting a bit of a rush at the end, not the beginning!

Chill.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Don't kill yourself matey, we've got 5 months to get all these games in. I was expecting a bit of a rush at the end, not the beginning!

Thought the matches had to be played 2 weeks either side of the main comp ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Don't kill yourself matey, we've got 5 months to get all these games in. I was expecting a bit of a rush at the end, not the beginning!

Thought the matches had to be played 2 weeks either side of the main comp ?
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at the rules and the only thing it states is to have all your matches played by Finals Day.

That said i see you are playing this week on Thursday and Friday. Not to sure how work is going to pan out at the moment and not likely to know till late on Wednesday. Any chance i can ring you late on and potentially join in on one of the days?

If so then PM me your mobile number.

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Don't kill yourself matey, we've got 5 months to get all these games in. I was expecting a bit of a rush at the end, not the beginning!

Thought the matches had to be played 2 weeks either side of the main comp ?
		
Click to expand...

No Gray, As long as all 6 matches are done by finals day. 

I thought you were maybe trying to just get yours done out the way.

And breathe.....

Click to expand...


----------



## gjbike (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



thepodgster said:





gjbike said:



			Just looked at the rules and the only thing it states is to have all your matches played by Finals Day.

That said i see you are playing this week on Thursday and Friday. Not to sure how work is going to pan out at the moment and not likely to know till late on Wednesday. Any chance i can ring you late on and potentially join in on one of the days?

If so then PM me your mobile number.

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...

PM sent
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Graham, given its just you and I so far for Thursday lets call it off and catch it later, no rush and no pressure on you to get all these games in this week.

Unless you are happy playing just a 2 ball


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Graham, given its just you and I so far for Thursday lets call it off and catch it later, no rush and no pressure on you to get all these games in this week.

Unless you are happy playing just a 2 ball
		
Click to expand...

I might have to rearrange mine now, got a letter yesterday saying my house exchange should be Thursday so there's no way I can bugger off playing golf on Friday!

Why don't the 3 of us get together another day?


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Is this open to anyone? I might be free the week after next for an afternoon round.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Graham, given its just you and I so far for Thursday lets call it off and catch it later, no rush and no pressure on you to get all these games in this week.

Unless you are happy playing just a 2 ball
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply Martin been playing at Forest Pines this afternoon, we might have been struggling with the light with teeing off at 16:30 so best to leave it later date,


----------



## gjbike (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			I might have to rearrange mine now, got a letter yesterday saying my house exchange should be Thursday so there's no way I can bugger off playing golf on Friday!

Why don't the 3 of us get together another day?
		
Click to expand...

No problem will sort it for a later date when it's best for you Robin.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Marshy77 said:



			Is this open to anyone? I might be free the week after next for an afternoon round.
		
Click to expand...

Hi you are more than welcome to join us on Friday 19th at Bolton old links, but if want to play in the GMNWOOM you will have to contact Birchy or Liverbirdie to see if there are any places left.


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Sorry for the late reply Martin been playing at Forest Pines this afternoon, we might have been struggling with the light with teeing off at 16:30 so best to leave it later date,
		
Click to expand...

Ok pal, no probs


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Is it the grand opening of the order of merit today with Karl and Graham?   What time is the big kick off fellas? Is Graham putting his card in as well or is he waiting? 

I think i might explode with excitement if ive got 2 scores to put on the leaderboard later! :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Is it the grand opening of the order of merit today with Karl and Graham?   What time is the big kick off fellas? Is Graham putting his card in as well or is he waiting? 

I think i might explode with excitement if ive got 2 scores to put on the leaderboard later! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Midday pal... Am looking forward to it, even though my game is still in tatters.... Beats working any day, plus I will at worse be in the top 2 at the end of the day....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Midday pal... Am looking forward to it, even though my game is still in tatters.... Beats working any day, plus I will at worse be in the top 2 at the end of the day....

Click to expand...

Lovely day for it pal! Should be nice and quiet at that time too :thup:  You lads are going to be a part of OOM history after today as well!! 

My game aint too good a shape at the moment either, hoping its just the excitment of proper golf starting!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Midday pal... Am looking forward to it, even though my game is still in tatters.... Beats working any day, plus I will at worse be in the top 2 at the end of the day....

Click to expand...

Graham/Karl,

I didn't realise you were playing so soon. Anyway, if you get this - Graham, if they have it, can you get the Â£20 off everyone you play with in the next few weeks for the OOM entry fee. Me or Birchy will get it from you then, if that's ok. 

Any stragglers I'll get via bank transfer.

Just remember - no gimmes and make sure your h/cap is up to date.

Congrats on being in the top two - Graham is this your official card??

Dont forget everyone, you have to declare it before you play!!!!

Good luck and enjoy guys.:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Lovely day for it pal! Should be nice and quiet at that time too :thup:  You lads are going to be a part of OOM history after today as well!! 

My game aint too good a shape at the moment either, hoping its just the excitment of proper golf starting! 

Click to expand...

I made the buffer on Saturday (just), like you mate, am just glad to get out!  
I will give Graham my Â£20 today pal as well.... Just hope this wind eases up, I've heard it gets up a bit at Old Links!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			I made the buffer on Saturday (just), like you mate, am just glad to get out!  
I will give Graham my Â£20 today pal as well.... Just hope this wind eases up, I've heard it gets up a bit at Old Links!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i heard its always windy there 

That low scuttle that i was hitting with alarming regularity at the weekend might come in handy after all :rofl:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just got back from Forest Pines, going to put my card in on Friday if that's ok weather looking not to bad dry and windy should be in for a good golfing day


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just got back from Forest Pines, going to put my card in on Friday if that's ok weather looking not to bad dry and windy should be in for a good golfing day
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats no problem Graham, like the tactics :thup:

You do know that you will probably scorch it round today now though! :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Congratulations to me. I am top of the NWOOM...... 

Cheers Graham for taking me around. BOL is a stunningly laid out course and a true test. Some cracking views over Lancashire and Cheshire. Birchy if you thought Clitheroe was windy, this is in a different league, and according to Graham, it wasn't half as bad as it gets.... 

Ok, so 27 points was pretty pish. I should have scored around 32, but my putting was woeful. The greens were slick and hard to read. That equalled 3 putt central in my book!

Looking forward to playing the other courses now.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Yay congratulations Karl.... Can I be your number one fan..... Until someone gets 28 points:rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well done for setting the Flat cap tour off on the road Karl, 27 might not be a bad score if the wind really blows when the rest of us play it.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

As Louise said Karl,27 might not be as bad as you think.     If that easterly wind picks up it throws the course round and its a real brute. Holes like the 2nd and 11th become unbelievably tough and as you said if you don't get the pace of the greens early on you'll struggle, lots of invisible breaks.  Cracking course though. A great Test.

If the wind is blowing I'd have it as tough as west lancs, and anyone that plays to handicap will have played out of their skin.......It's going to be interesting


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good job Karl,it is a tough course.
You're right about the greens too, fast and tough to read.
Looking forward to getting up there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well done Karl for hitting the opening drive on the OOM.

Was the next one a provisional? :rofl:

For everyone else playing over the coming week or two, please confirm to Graham that they will be your cards (or not as the case may be). Please also box him off your Â£20, if convenient.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

LB are you playing on sunday?    what time are we teeing off birchy?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Congratulations to me. I am top of the NWOOM...... 

Cheers Graham for taking me around. BOL is a stunningly laid out course and a true test. Some cracking views over Lancashire and Cheshire. Birchy if you thought Clitheroe was windy, this is in a different league, and according to Graham, it wasn't half as bad as it gets.... 


Ok, so 27 points was pretty pish. I should have scored around 32, but my putting was woeful. The greens were slick and hard to read. That equalled 3 putt central in my book!

Looking forward to playing the other courses now.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed yourself today Karl in the mild condition  old links is know for a good test of golf don't think many will play to there H/C and if the wind really gets up !!!!!!! 

T


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			LB are you playing on sunday?    what time are we teeing off birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry don't want to hijack the thread, but do you mean BOL or Manchester, gary?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

sorry my man! having a blonde moment. i thought BOL is this sunday.  im playing on the 21st


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			sorry my man! having a blonde moment. i thought BOL is this sunday.  im playing on the 21st  

Click to expand...

Your face is always blonde, in your avatar.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			As Louise said Karl,27 might not be as bad as you think.     If that easterly wind picks up it throws the course round and its a real brute. Holes like the 2nd and 11th become unbelievably tough and as you said if you don't get the pace of the greens early on you'll struggle, lots of invisible breaks.  Cracking course though. A great Test.

If the wind is blowing I'd have it as tough as west lancs, and anyone that plays to handicap will have played out of their skin.......It's going to be interesting 

Click to expand...

Maybe.... Would have been ecstatic with 32 if the putter was even Luke warm... I agree about it being as tough West Lancs.  they layout is superb... Going to keep an eye on the scores


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Maybe.... Would have been ecstatic with 32 if the putter was even Luke warm... I agree about it being as tough West Lancs.  they layout is superb... Going to keep an eye on the scores 

Click to expand...

With your 27 points, and after everyone's first round. Do you think 27 points will be:-

a. top 4 - champions league place
b. europa cup
c. LFC mid table medio...... sorry can't finish this line.
d. 40 point level, safe from relegation
e. rele.....alongside scouser.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			e. rele.....alongside scouser.
		
Click to expand...

Brave words as your head is on my wall :rofl::ears:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Your face is always blonde, in your avatar.
		
Click to expand...

its been a long day! lol


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			With your 27 points, and after everyone's first round. Do you think 27 points will be:-

a. top 4 - champions league place
b. europa cup
c. LFC mid table medio...... sorry can't finish this line.
d. 40 point level, safe from relegation
e. rele.....alongside scouser.
		
Click to expand...

id say europa!  theres always a few star rounds from people. 30 points around a new course is always decent so that will be the target. 

27 is still a good bit above liverpools level atm     they just need a few more putts to drop.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Played Davyhulme tonight and sheesh kebab it was windy and its not even a windy course really so i can imagine BOL was tricky! I reckon 27 will be at least average for round there especially from what ive heard. Every bugger ive asked about BOL just puffs there cheeks out and says nice but tough! 

I predict somebody will get 15 or less around there, just hope its not me :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			I predict somebody will get 15 or less around there, just hope its not me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Helllloooooo...:whoo:...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Helllloooooo...:whoo:...
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget........ 




























Thepodgster


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			With your 27 points, and after everyone's first round. Do you think 27 points will be:-

a. top 4 - champions league place
b. europa cup
c. LFC mid table medio...... sorry can't finish this line.
d. 40 point level, safe from relegation
e. rele.....alongside scouser.
		
Click to expand...

If the wind blows C, if it doesn't D.....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Ive updated the blog as well now, well done Karl we have a leader .


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Did you score off full handicap or 7/8ths?? Dont think anybody put the reminder up about that?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Did you score off full handicap or 7/8ths?? Dont think anybody put the reminder up about that?
		
Click to expand...

Are we playing of 7/8ths....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Are we playing of 7/8ths....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i think so. Liverbirdie will confirm for certain.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just for clarification:-

Well all, after many hours of discussion with the other captains, we can put more flesh on the bones of the Flat cap OOM, as follows. 

Entry fee will be Â£20 each player, which can be paid after Christmas, but before the end of February. This will be for prize money, a trophy and hopefully even polo shirts. 

I think this Â£20 will be more than offset with over Â£100 savings on the normal green fees for the six particular courses we will be playing. There may also be a topping up of prizemoney, with Birchy selling advertising space on the blog, which I think is fantastic - a real boon. 
*
Fixtures:-* 

There are already dates for 2 of the meets, Preston in June and Reddish vale in September. We don't want to have to pay for all of them at this particular time, with xmas on the horizon, so some of the others will be sorted out in the following months. Again for people who can't make the meets, we will also be having straggler meets which can be sorted with each courses's particular captain (contact details will be on the blog). 

At the moment Lee park should be holding the final in September, or if not Reddish vale. Whichever course holds the final, it is imperative that everyone either plays in the final meet, or if not*before *the final meet at that particular course (and also to have had their other 5 rounds). We can't have a match being played after the finals day. 
*
Rules:-* 

These have been discussed at length, and to be honest, they were agreed unanimously. 

1. Players will play off whatever their current handicap is at the time they play their games/meets. Please keep your handicap up to date and check again before playing. 

2. All games will be played off 7/8 of their current handicap (at the time) and will be marked as stableford. 

3. We will always try to play off the same tees, i.e. if there is a meet played off the whites, we will also play straggler games off the whites (if available). If not, the difference is SSS will be taken off in points, as in if the course is SSS 72 off the whites but only 70 off the yellows, 2 points will be taken off people playing off the yellows.If there is a difference in par for a hole, this will also count,i.e.if it's a par 5 off the whites, it will be marked as a par 5, but if a par 4 off the yellows, it will be marked as a par 4. This may also be covered by SSS, but we will not try to punish twice, so please check with that captain, to make sure. I hope this all makes sense. We will try to have a mix of yellow and white tee comps. 

4. People who don't have official handicaps, will have to get them before they play one of their game. Scouser, as you donâ€™t play in comps, I suggest you hand in 3 supplementary cards in at Lee park in April, to keep your handicap up to date for at least the 2013 OOM. 

5. Qualifying scores will only count if it is designated as an official score BEFOREHAND. No retrospective scores to count. You can declare this to every courses individual captain. 

6. The highest stableford points total over the 6 rounds overall will win. 

7. No gimmees! 
*
Prizes/Trophies:-* 

I'll be making a trophy, but will have to buy some stuff, so will take this out the fund. It will be a multi-season trophy, hopefully. I'll sort out the actual split of prize money, before the first game starts, once we have an idea of if we get any money in from the blog. It will be split to at least a 3rd and maybe even a 4th place. 
*
General:-* 

There is a good reason why the captains only discussed rules etc, and that was because having 22 opinions would have been unmanageable, as the thread already has 36 pages, 2 other seperate threads and it has been very hard already keeping track of it. I hope the OOM carries on for season after season, and whoever takes it on next season, and any new captains will appreciate the spadework done here by Birchy (my more than able 2nd in command) and the 4 other captains. They have put in just as much effort in over the last few weeks. Next year will have another overseer, and we may have new captains and new courses, also, and I'm sure they can make any changes they see fit. 

If captains sort a meet via an open, they will give a priority to members of the OOM initially, but only for a reasonable amount of time (say 1-2 weeks), after that it may be open to non-OOM people. Ideally if people can reply one way or the other to say yes, not at the moment, but may be a reserve, if someone drops out or no. Please answer at least. 

To play at each individual course please deal direct with that courses captain, who will arrange meets, games, collect the green fees, and collate the cards etc. 

Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play. The flat caps must be supplied by yourself, the best one may even get a prize. 

We still need a great name for our brother (and sister)hood, but if not I'll just pick something, I've got in mind. Any more suggestions? 

Most of all this needs to be fun, but competitive and I hope that this is the way we will all compete. 

I hope you are happy with the above, and if there is anything important I have omitted or you would like to talk about specifically, please PM me initially, if not hopefully all will go well and lots of enjoyment and cheap golf will ensue. 

Good luck to you all, Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

Peter (Liverbirdie).


----------



## Scouser (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Oh dear... I feel for Karl if he signed for an incorrect score. 




Joke


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Was the correct headwear worn today Fellas ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Was the correct headwear worn today Fellas ?
		
Click to expand...

Potentially signed for a wrong score, incorrect headgear - Birch him!!!!!

I think he's been punished enough today, looking at the man U score.....


----------



## gjbike (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Was the correct headwear worn today Fellas ?
		
Click to expand...

Only bob hats mate


----------



## Scouser (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Only bob hats mate
		
Click to expand...

Did flat caps nit get worn before or after the event as stipulated in the rules :sbox:

I fear the NWOOM is a joke already


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

With that wind there was nothing but a beanie going on my barnet! We scored it off full handicaps, with 7/8th I would have scored 25 points.... There should be a weather clause in the Flatcap rule!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

nothing can bring my game to its knees like a windy links.  if it blows i could be in line for a long day.  playing off 7/8ths just makes it that bit harder!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Did flat caps nit get worn before or after the event as stipulated in the rules :sbox:

I fear the NWOOM is a joke already
		
Click to expand...

im having my uncles flat cap sent over from ireland for the event! none of these fancy new caps for me.  i cant say ill wear it during the game. i dont like wearing any caps unless its a beenie.  im like an ugly robert rock!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			nothing can bring my game to its knees like a windy links.  if it blows i could be in line for a long day.  playing off 7/8ths just makes it that bit harder!
		
Click to expand...

At least you won't come last now that Karl the beanie boy has been DQ'd for signing a wrong scorecard...:smirk::thup::blah:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			At least you won't come last now that Karl the beanie boy has been DQ'd for signing a wrong scorecard...:smirk::thup::blah:
		
Click to expand...

Hurray....  . I must admit I never double checked he rules before playing. I was too excited starting the whole thing off 

On another note, you got your cobra irons yet?!?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Hurray....  . I must admit I never double checked he rules before playing. I was too excited starting the whole thing off 

On another note, you got your cobra irons yet?!?
		
Click to expand...

Got the fitting this aft, but I may have to hold back as I might need the money to join another club if the traveller incident goes sour at Royal Gathurst..


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Got the fitting this aft, but I may have to hold back as I might need the money to join another club if the traveller incident goes sour at Royal Gathurst..
		
Click to expand...

That's not good mate... The irons look stunning. Hope it solves itself soon pal...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Got the fitting this aft, but I may have to hold back as I might need the money to join another club if the traveller incident goes sour at Royal Gathurst..
		
Click to expand...

Just do it Danny lad, don't let the "travellers" spoil your enjoyment.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Stuart_C said:



			Just do it Danny lad, don't let the "travellers" spoil your enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Well, after hitting them, all I can say is......Im doing it... They really are beautiful to look at and fairly forgiving for the style of club. I was getting good yardages with a lovely soft draw. Swing speed with the 7 iron was 84-86mph so they are coming fitted with S300 shafts, standard length, loft and lie (Mr average)...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Well, after hitting them, all I can say is......Im doing it... They really are beautiful to look at and fairly forgiving for the style of club. I was getting good yardages with a lovely soft draw. Swing speed with the 7 iron was 84-86mph so they are coming fitted with S300 shafts, standard length, loft and lie (Mr average)...
		
Click to expand...

Best not take our challenge on yet then while you have the power of the shiny!


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Well, after hitting them, all I can say is......Im doing it... They really are beautiful to look at and fairly forgiving for the style of club. I was getting good yardages with a lovely soft draw. Swing speed with the 7 iron was 84-86mph so they are coming fitted with S300 shafts, standard length, loft and lie (Mr average)...
		
Click to expand...

Nice mate... No excuses for not winning the NWOOM now


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Nice mate... No excuses for not winning the NWOOM now 

Click to expand...

Oh I've always got excuses mate. Probably won't have them for BOL but should have them soon after though.. No doubt that by then my soft draw will have changed into a vicious hook and my good yardage will be mainly to the left.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Stuart_C said:



			Just do it Danny lad, don't let the "travellers" spoil your enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see you about - I thought you may have been banned.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Ive updated the blog again and put the 7/8ths handicaps up there for anybody who needs to see them :thup:

Roll on Friday for our next set of competitors


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Another 2 victims for the order of merit today i believe? . Greg and Graham is it today? :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

No we called it off mate.
Didn't know if my back was going to be ok (it is), and thought Graham would have golf fatigue by today (think he's played every day since the weekend).
Keeping our powder dry .
Mind you, looking outside, wish I had committed to playing,grand day.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			No we called it off mate.
Didn't know if my back was going to be ok (it is), and thought Graham would have golf fatigue by today (think he's played every day since the weekend).
Keeping our powder dry .
Mind you, looking outside, wish I had committed to playing,grand day.
		
Click to expand...

I wish i was down for today, looks perfect conditions! I hope next Sunday is as good . This Sunday looks very windy so im glad its not this week!!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			I wish i was down for today, looks perfect conditions! I hope next Sunday is as good . This Sunday looks very windy so im glad its not this week!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too Scott. It will be perfect up  there today, plus this bit of wet weather will of helped on the tricky greens.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Shame that... Haha!  

Saying that, our Spring medal tomorrow, so hoping for a good weekend!


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Did anybody in the NWOOM play with Graham today?!?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Did anybody in the NWOOM play with Graham today?!?[/QUOT

Is that a desperate attempt to see if you retained top spot
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Karl's score was so low that it doesn't count as top spot even though he's the only one on the list up to now mate...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Karl's score was so low that it doesn't count as top spot even though he's the only one on the list up to now mate...

Click to expand...

Now that's harsh... I need to play a round soon I'd even stand a chance of top spot


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Now that's harsh... I need to play a round soon I'd even stand a chance of top spot
		
Click to expand...

 Must not reply.......Must not reply......


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Must not reply.......Must not reply......

Click to expand...

U got a couple of proposed dates yet


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Struggling to find a Saturday morning at the moment mate. When are you playing BOL?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Struggling to find a Saturday morning at the moment mate. When are you playing BOL?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't arranged any of my games yet as was in the process of changing jobs...  I coukd do after work one night... But we need Louise for the pitch and birchy wants to referee the carnage haha


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

After work is no good for me. It'd be dark!!! Would have to be on my day off but I'll look at the rota and put some dates together. I know I'm off for a week at the beginning of June.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			After work is no good for me. It'd be dark!!! Would have to be on my day off but I'll look at the rota and put some dates together. I know I'm off for a week at the beginning of June.
		
Click to expand...

Ok pencil it in for June I may even swing some time off for it


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:





Karl102 said:



			Did anybody in the NWOOM play with Graham today?!?[/QUOT

Is that a desperate attempt to see if you retained top spot
		
Click to expand...

Given its blowing a gale today, I was wondering 
Albeit, am just delaying the inevitable....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Now that's harsh... I need to play a round soon I'd even stand a chance of top spot
		
Click to expand...

If they played today in this wind, I would fancy my chances of mid table mediocrity.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Struggling to find a Saturday morning at the moment mate. When are you playing BOL?
		
Click to expand...

Bok, Bok - chicken! :blah::ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Bok, Bok - chicken! :blah::ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers mate!!!! All my free weekends seem to be taken up by trips to Wembley. What are you doing on May 11th????


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Bok, Bok - chicken! :blah::ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate!!!! All my free weekends seem to be taken up by trips to Wembley. What are you doing on May 11th????

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate!!!! All my free weekends seem to be taken up by trips to Wembley. What are you doing on May 11th????

Click to expand...

Love it, playing a reds v blues game of cricket in the morning (if scouser pulls his finger out and gets us a pitch).

Thats a merseysiders cup final day, these days.

Oh yes, cheering you on from 5.30. I'll be a pie-eater for the day, ahem.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Love it, playing a reds v blues game of cricket in the morning (if scouser pulls his finger out and gets us a pitch).

Thats a merseysiders cup final day, these days.

Oh yes, cheering you on from 5.30. I'll be a pie-eater for the day, ahem.

Click to expand...


I have another possibility ..... U will have an answer by Wednesday .... Did u get my txt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Nope - PM me.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Only a few days left now is anybody else joining us on Friday 19th  apart from the  people below,  LB and Gregbwfc have said that they will play on another date, also are your H/C still the same these are 7/8s.
Tees are booked from 14:30 some of you will get a Â£5 refund due to being members at local clubs who have a reciprocal agreement.
There are practice nets next door to the pros shop, the putting green is in front of the 1st tee there is also a practice area between the 2nd and 18th fairways  should you wish to use it no drivers or long irons its not that big.
Anybody who wants something to eat before or after see John in the club house  there is a good selection of food available.
I will be up there from about 13:00
Don't think Fish can make due to moving house so could go out as 3 and 4 ball ? or two 2 balls and a 3 ball ? What ever you like by the way the draw will be made on Thursday at 18:00 if some one wants an early time just let me know

Fish ?             20
Junior.            10
Louise.           18
NWJOCKO     6
Qwenty           8
Bluewolf         10
Peterlav           5
Gjbike.            11

For the people on Sunday 21st no tee times are booked so it case of turn up and play the thrash go about 11:30 ish and the juniors have the tee from 13:30 to 15:00 so it's mid morning or later afternoon 
Green fees on Sundays is Â£20,
Might be a good idea to have a look at the video of the course on the web sites if you have not played Old Links before.
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk/ 
There are a few holes were you can not see the greens from the tees
5th 7th  8th 11th 12th 15th and 18th
Remember when walking down the 5th that the 6th tee is to you LEFT in front of the green not the RIGHT as this takes you to the 15th 
When getting to the 7th green the 8th tee is to your Left in front of the green keepers barn apart from that its a piece of cake hope you all enjoy yourselfs.

You can put your golf shoes on in the car park 
Can I asked all of you to bring Â£20 for the prize fund

Forgot to say we will be playing of the blue tees just in front of the white and Louise will play from the reds

The address for Bolton Old Links is
Chorley Old Road
Bolton
BL1 5SU


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Im off 11 mate, not 10. Was looking at the course videos last night. Looks easy.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Im off 11 mate, not 10. Was looking at the course videos last night. Looks easy. 

Click to expand...

Thats your 7/8ths handicap mate :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Thats your 7/8ths handicap mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. Was a late night, with too much wine, rum and cider (not at the same time obviously). I'll get my head in gear sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Only a few days left now is anybody else joining us on Friday 19th  apart from the  people below,  LB and Gregbwfc have said that they will play on another date, also are your H/C still the same these are 7/8s.
Tees are booked from 14:30 some of you will get a Â£5 refund due to being members at local clubs who have a reciprocal agreement.
There are practice nets next door to the pros shop, the putting green is in front of the 1st tee there is also a practice area between the 2nd and 18th fairways  should you wish to use it no drivers or long irons its not that big.
Anybody who wants something to eat before or after see John in the club house  there is a good selection of food available.
I will be up there from about 13:00
Don't think Fish can make due to moving house so could go out as 3 and 4 ball ? or two 2 balls and a 3 ball ? What ever you like by the way the draw will be made on Thursday at 18:00 if some one wants an early time just let me know

Fish ?             20
Junior.            10
Louise.           18
NWJOCKO     6
Qwenty           8
Bluewolf         10
Peterlav           5
Gjbike.            11

For the people on Sunday 21st no tee times are booked so it case of turn up and play the thrash go about 11:30 ish and the juniors have the tee from 13:30 to 15:00 so it's mid morning or later afternoon 
Green fees on Sundays is Â£20,
Might be a good idea to have a look at the video of the course on the web sites if you have not played Old Links before.
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk/ 
There are a few holes were you can not see the greens from the tees
5th 7th  8th 11th 12th 15th and 18th
Remember when walking down the 5th that the 6th tee is to you LEFT in front of the green not the RIGHT as this takes you to the 15th 
When getting to the 7th green the 8th tee is to your Left in front of the green keepers barn apart from that its a piece of cake hope you all enjoy yourselfs.

You can put your golf shoes on in the car park 
Can I asked all of you to bring Â£20 for the prize fund

Forgot to say we will be playing of the blue tees just in front of the white and Louise will play from the reds

The address for Bolton Old Links is
Chorley Old Road
Bolton
BL1 5SU
		
Click to expand...

Well done Graham, Looks like you have everything under control.

Dont forget you flat caps, people!!!!

I also take it (unless stipulated), that these are all "official" cards. Graham I'll be in touch in due course to sort mine out, maybe give you a rest for a week or so, then check what's convenient for you.

Just a note - we looked at Karl's first round and the captains committee are happy for his 25 points to stand. We are sure it was an honest mistake, and we do have his 7/8th' score anyway.

LB.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks to a run of early season 0.1's my handicap is 8, so 7 for this Friday

Will make not a jot of difference the way I've been chipping and putting recently, could do with adding a 1 to the front!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Looking forward to this, forecast for friday is fine, wind about 12mph, undoubtably stronger on the hills.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hope it's a good day for you all and enjoy it, it's a great track.
Other OOMers who need to play, maybe we can try to get 3 of us out if possible, save Graham having to put in extra rounds.
Next week, I'm ok any time Tuesday, Wednesday, then after say 3:30 on Friday.
Week after would have to be Friday again, but if anyone has other days which are good, I can try to switch things around.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Yes my house move is confirmed as this Friday so had to cry this one off. I will arrange another day and play along with Martin & Graham on a day we can all get together.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just been up to club and had 9 holes and I can't believe the differents the course is from last Friday afternoon everything was different shades of brown now a few days later with a bit of rain and sun the course has come alive now different shades of green. :lol:
And of course the wind was stronger today than last week with Karl but a lot warmer.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Version 2
2 more things I forgot to say highlighted in red

Only a few days left now is anybody else joining us on Friday 19th  apart from the  people below,  LB and Gregbwfc have said that they will play on another date, also are your H/C still the same these are 7/8s.
Tees are booked from 14:30 some of you will get a Â£5 refund due to being members at local clubs who have a reciprocal agreement.
There are practice nets next door to the pros shop, the putting green is in front of the 1st tee there is also a practice area between the 2nd and 18th fairways  should you wish to use it no drivers or long irons its not that big.
Anybody who wants something to eat before or after see John in the club house  there is a good selection of food available.
I will be up there from about 13:00
Don't think Fish can make due to moving house so could go out as 3 and 4 ball ? or two 2 balls and a 3 ball ? What ever you like by the way the draw will be made on Thursday at 18:00 if some one wants an early time just let me know

Fish ?             20
Junior.            10
Louise.           18
NWJOCKO     6
Qwenty           8
Bluewolf         10
Peterlav           5
Gjbike.            11

For the people on Sunday 21st no tee times are booked so it case of turn up and play the thrash go about 11:30 ish and the juniors have the tee from 13:30 to 15:00 so it's mid morning or later afternoon 
Green fees on Sundays is Â£20,
Might be a good idea to have a look at the video of the course on the web sites if you have not played Old Links before.
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk/
The flags on the greens are colour coded for position
Red Front
Yellow Middle
White Back

There are a few holes were you can not see the greens from the tees
5th 7th  8th 10th  11th 12th 15th and 18th
Remember when walking down the 5th that the 6th tee is to you LEFT in front of the green not the RIGHT as this takes you to the 15th 
When getting to the 7th green the 8th tee is to your Left in front of the green keepers barn apart from that its a piece of cake hope you all enjoy yourselfs.

You can put your golf shoes on in the car park 
Can I asked all of you to bring Â£20 for the prize funds

The address for Bolton Old Links is
Chorley Old Road
Bolton
BL1 5SU


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Hope it's a good day for you all and enjoy it, it's a great track.
Other OOMers who need to play, maybe we can try to get 3 of us out if possible, save Graham having to put in extra rounds.
Next week, I'm ok any time Tuesday, Wednesday, then after say 3:30 on Friday.
Week after would have to be Friday again, but if anyone has other days which are good, I can try to switch things around.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do anything next week Greg as I will be on lates unless you would like to tee off 07:30 ish!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Fish said:



			Yes my house move is confirmed as this Friday so had to cry this one off. I will arrange another day and play along with Martin & Graham on a day we can all get together.
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know when you are free Robin


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

My handicap is now 20


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Can't do anything next week Greg as I will be on lates unless you would like to tee off 07:30 ish!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No rush Graham, put my post up to see if we can get a convenient date for 2 or 3 of us.
Cheers.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Down the 13th par 5


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Only a few days left now is anybody else joining us on Friday 19th  apart from the  people below,  LB and Gregbwfc have said that they will play on another date, also are your H/C still the same these are 7/8s.
Tees are booked from 14:30 some of you will get a Â£5 refund due to being members at local clubs who have a reciprocal agreement.
There are practice nets next door to the pros shop, the putting green is in front of the 1st tee there is also a practice area between the 2nd and 18th fairways  should you wish to use it no drivers or long irons its not that big.
Anybody who wants something to eat before or after see John in the club house  there is a good selection of food available.
I will be up there from about 13:00
Don't think Fish can make due to moving house so could go out as 3 and 4 ball ? or two 2 balls and a 3 ball ? What ever you like by the way the draw will be made on Thursday at 18:00 if some one wants an early time just let me know

Fish ?             20
Junior.            10
Louise.           18
NWJOCKO     6
Qwenty           8
Bluewolf         10
Peterlav           5
Gjbike.            11

For the people on Sunday 21st no tee times are booked so it case of turn up and play the thrash go about 11:30 ish and the juniors have the tee from 13:30 to 15:00 so it's mid morning or later afternoon 
Green fees on Sundays is Â£20,
Might be a good idea to have a look at the video of the course on the web sites if you have not played Old Links before.
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk/ 
There are a few holes were you can not see the greens from the tees
5th 7th  8th 11th 12th 15th and 18th
Remember when walking down the 5th that the 6th tee is to you LEFT in front of the green not the RIGHT as this takes you to the 15th 
When getting to the 7th green the 8th tee is to your Left in front of the green keepers barn apart from that its a piece of cake hope you all enjoy yourselfs.

You can put your golf shoes on in the car park 
Can I asked all of you to bring Â£20 for the prize fund

Forgot to say we will be playing of the blue tees just in front of the white and Louise will play from the reds

The address for Bolton Old Links is
Chorley Old Road
Bolton
BL1 5SU
		
Click to expand...

11:30 is good for me on the Sunday if Gary and Yerman are ok with that mate.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			11:30 is good for me on the Sunday if Gary and Yerman are ok with that mate.
		
Click to expand...

Best time would around 11:00 Scott before the thrash go out if that's ok.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Best time would around 11:00 Scott before the thrash go out if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds good to me mate. Hope its not too windy!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Yeah that sounds good to me mate. Hope its not too windy! 

Click to expand...

Glad to see not only me gets up early for work!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Glad to see not only me gets up early for work!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Up at 5:30 every day me pal! Gives me afternoon golf time when needed


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

im good for 11 !   do we need to book the tee?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			im good for 11 !   do we need to book the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Can't book tees on Sunday it's  for members and guest only' meet up around 10:30 ish


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Whos bought their Flat Cap?

I havnt managed to pick one up yet but I'll have one by Friday.  Im not sure I'll find anything as Stylish as the west lancs tea cosy.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Whos bought their Flat Cap?

I havnt managed to pick one up yet but I'll have one by Friday.  Im not sure I'll find anything as Stylish as the west lancs tea cosy.
		
Click to expand...

Will be collecting mine from a special dealer on Thursday :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I have 2 now and have started to wear them all the time. I think I may be prematurely a pensioner.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			I have 2 now and have started to wear them all the time. I think I may be prematurely a pensioner.
		
Click to expand...

Or with your scarf as well, a Ronan Keating in training


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Will be collecting mine from a special dealer on Thursday :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I'm going to a special dealer too.  His names George and he works at a bespoke flat cap outlet called Asda. 

Birchy... Your not going to the same place as Scouser are you?    That shop on blackpool front that sells the 'kiss me quick'  and 'damn seagulls' Hats


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			I'm going to a special dealer too.  His names George and he works at a bespoke flat cap outlet called Asda. 

Birchy... Your not going to the same place as Scouser are you?    That shop on blackpool front that sells the 'kiss me quick'  and 'damn seagulls' Hats 

Click to expand...

Definately not   Im going for a cap to match my swing.......Sleek and sophisticated :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Definately not   Im going for a cap to match my swing.......Sleek and sophisticated :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scott,  I can't help thinking that we should of had an Flatcap Tour opening ceremony on the 1st at bolton old links,  the Ryder cup have one so why not the Flatcap tour.

You and LB could of made a speech then sung us a song. :rofl:

Im thinking something by the Lancashire Hotpots would fit the bill..........http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xilOgjeEwPg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=xilOgjeEwPg :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Definately not   Im going for a cap to match my swing.......Sleek and sophisticated :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought would make it loose and unfashionable???


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			I would have thought would make it loose and unfashionable???
		
Click to expand...

I think youve got me confused with somebody else. :ears:


----------



## Val (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I also have 2. 

For those who watch the Boardwalk Empire think Stephen Graham as Al Capone


----------



## Junior (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			I'm going to a special dealer too.  His names George and he works at a bespoke flat cap outlet called Asda. 

Birchy... Your not going to the same place as Scouser are you?    That shop on blackpool front that sells the 'kiss me quick'  and 'damn seagulls' Hats 

Click to expand...

They sell them at Asda....great, just hope we dont clash Dave !


----------



## louise_a (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I have found a suitable alternative to a flat cap.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

i have my uncles ancient flatcap!  suits my farmer head  lol


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Still need to buy one and not near any city centre's this week......

Will get something sorted, might need to nip into Preston on the way through on Friday morning.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			I'm going to a special dealer too.  His names George and he works at a bespoke flat cap outlet called Asda. 

Birchy... Your not going to the same place as Scouser are you?    That shop on blackpool front that sells the 'kiss me quick'  and 'damn seagulls' Hats 

Click to expand...

Care to elaborate on what u mean... Mine has still not been worn in anger


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			I also have 2. 

For those who watch the Boardwalk Empire think Stephen Graham as Al Capone 

Click to expand...

Good shout :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Care to elaborate on what u mean... Mine has still not been worn in anger
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should try it out before the first game.   Wear it in a few pubs in Liverpool :cheers:you never know the style might catch on.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Maybe you should try it out before the first game.   Wear it in a few pubs in Liverpool :cheers:you never know the style might catch on. 

Click to expand...

I know some pubs that would love it.... Just cos u couldn't pull it off :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I frequent some pubs that would love it.... Just cos u couldn't pull it off, doesn't mean that they won't :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed it mate...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			fixed it mate...
		
Click to expand...

infration!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			infration!
		
Click to expand...

Chinese inflation?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Chinese inflation?
		
Click to expand...

I just weed


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I just weed
		
Click to expand...

I would say that Im here all night, but Im off to work now....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			I would say that Im here all night, but Im off to work now....
		
Click to expand...

Please stay.....


----------



## Yerman (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Can't book tees on Sunday it's  for members and guest only' meet up around 10:30 ish
		
Click to expand...


I'll be there -cap in hand.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I know some pubs that would love it.... Just cos u couldn't pull it off :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know I couldn't pull it off, there's no way that any Flat cap will look right on my Pudding head.
I can't even find a normal cap that fits,they're always too small.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Oh I know I couldn't pull it off, there's no way that any Flat cap will look right on my Pudding head.
I can't even find a normal cap that fits,they're always too small.
		
Click to expand...

Pudding did someone mention pudding.....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

And is that not u in the avatar??


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			And is that not u in the avatar??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it's not me. Although the guy in my avatar has also got a Pudding Head!

I think the good people of the forum need to know that the cap in your Avatar is the actual cap you'll be wearing... I can't believe I'm missing its debut at BOL.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Nah, it's not me. Although the guy in my avatar has also got a Pudding Head!

I think the good people of the forum need to know that the cap in your Avatar is the actual cap you'll be wearing... I can't believe I'm missing its debut at BOL.  

Click to expand...

Most saw it at Formby I wore it for breakfast.... I thought it got a very reserved welcome..... You lot ganged up on me at the last 4 ball.... Told me club was toooooooo posh for it 

And I ain't playing Bolton with the masses


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just to let you all know played at Old links this afternoon in the Northern Singles Match Play comp 2nd leg, nice dry day but I have to say that i have never had the wind blow so hard the wind was blowing over powakaddy electric trolleys on the 10th and 11th fairways, on one hole were normally i would have took a wedge took a full 6 iron and still came up short hopefully we all should be in for a good day on Friday.:lol:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just to let you all know played at Old links this afternoon in the Northern Singles Match Play comp 2nd leg, nice dry day but I have to say that i have never had the wind blow so hard the wind was blowing over powakaddy electric trolleys on the 10th and 11th fairways, on one hole were normally i would have took a wedge took a full 6 iron and still came up short hopefully we all should be in for a good day on Friday.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Is there a clause that once you declare an intention to play u can't cry off :rofl:

And no I ain't playing


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Is there a clause that once you declare an intention to play u can't cry off :rofl:

And no I ain't playing
		
Click to expand...

And when are you coming up?:swing:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			And when are you coming up?:swing:
		
Click to expand...

When I can hit the ball... So next year haha... To be honest I have been in the new job just over a month now so can look at sorting leave.... Need to get at least one game in soon


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Oh and when it's a still day haha


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Very wise !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just to let you all know played at Old links this afternoon in the Northern Singles Match Play comp 2nd leg, nice dry day but I have to say that i have never had the wind blow so hard the wind was blowing over powakaddy electric trolleys on the 10th and 11th fairways, on one hole were normally i would have took a wedge took a full 6 iron and still came up short hopefully we all should be in for a good day on Friday.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

How you get on in the match mate?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Wondered when someone was going to ask all square at Leyland and won 3 and 2 today, very hard in the wind today but you can't beat local knowledge


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Btw graham how did u get on


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Wondered when someone was going to ask all square at Leyland and won 3 and 2 today, very hard in the wind today but you can't beat local knowledge
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate :thup: Ive not even played first leg yet! Phoned my oppo a few times but nothing back yet. I need play both legs by next Sunday :rofl:

BOL seems like a course for local knowledge from what you told me so it stood you in good stead by sound of it.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Closing date is the Sunday the 28th but both legs have to be played,if you can't get in touch with him let Golf Empire know you could get a bye Scott


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Closing date is the Sunday the 28th but both legs have to be played,if you can't get in touch with him let Golf Empire know you could get a bye Scott
		
Click to expand...

Ive emailed them and im gonna ring him again tomorrow. Fingers crossed i can get it sorted in time  Would be nice to get through and play at a decent course!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hope you get it sorted mate could be any number of reasons that he has not contacted you whats the the forecast like for Sunday


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Hope you get it sorted mate could be any number of reasons that he has not contacted you whats the the forecast like for Sunday 

Click to expand...

Its looking pretty nice, i will be happy if it turns out like the forecast. A bit of wind but nothing major (hopefully  ) Friday looking slightly calmer at the moment :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Ive emailed them and im gonna ring him again tomorrow. Fingers crossed i can get it sorted in time  Would be nice to get through and play at a decent course!
		
Click to expand...

Why where is his course?

We're 2 down after our home game (in the pairs), away at Bootle muni to come.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Why where is his course?

We're 2 down after our home game (in the pairs), away at Bootle muni to come.
		
Click to expand...

Flixton, its only 5 mins from Davyhulme. If i get in touch by weekend we can hopefully squeeze it in next week. Bet you cant wait play Bootle muni :lol:

They model the comp on starting with home and away so you can get an away game in yet they draw clubs closest together against each other! Whats the point? most people have played the courses 5 mins from their own surely!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

looking forward to bolton. ive watched the video of the holes. looks tastey!   hope it dies down for sunday. i was out driving there now and the car was all over the place never mind powercaddies!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Flixton, its only 5 mins from Davyhulme. If i get in touch by weekend we can hopefully squeeze it in next week. Bet you cant wait play Bootle muni :lol:

They model the comp on starting with home and away so you can get an away game in yet they draw clubs closest together against each other! Whats the point? most people have played the courses 5 mins from their own surely! 

Click to expand...

I hear you, I meant to e-mail them about this last time and didn't get around to it. Most people have played the courses nearer to them.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			looking forward to bolton. ive watched the video of the holes. looks tastey!   hope it dies down for sunday. i was out driving there now and the car was all over the place never mind powercaddies!
		
Click to expand...

Today and tomorrow are pretty windy but luckily its supposed be calmer at weekend


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Unless the weather app on my phone is lying to me then it looks a lot calmer tomorrow wind-wise.  Although being on top of the hills I'm sure it will still be a little blustery to say the least.

Choked full of the cold today, hopefully feel better tomorrow.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Played today and it was hilarious. Hitting 8 irons in from 180 yards, followed by a 6 iron from 120. If tomorrow is anything like today then 25 points will be fantastic.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Anybody who has not got my phone number and would like it just PM me,  by the way still very windy today hope it dies down for tomorrow.
PS don't forget to bring your FLAT CAPS.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Big flat caps event tomorrow, im interested to see what comes out granpas locker.

Pictures would be a bonus too gents

Enjoy your day

:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

good luck tomoro chaps.  make sure to get group photos with the caps on!   enjoy 

weather looks decent.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Think everybody who is playing tomorrow must have gone to bed early in readiness of 1st GMNWOOM match at Old links tomorrow afternoon by the way the draws has be made.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Think everybody who is playing tomorrow must have gone to bed early in readiness of 1st GMNWOOM match at Old links tomorrow afternoon by the way the draws has be made.
		
Click to expand...

Not me, having a whisky to sort out my cold!

Whats the draw then?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Warmed up nicely at Davyhulme tonight with a 38 point round . Even managed to shank one into a shed in somebodies garden and a hospital car park :rofl:

Bring on Sunday ne:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			38 point round............. shank one into a shed in somebodies garden
		
Click to expand...

Manage to miss you're horse Carlito? :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Manage to miss you're horse Carlito? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I rode him home ok so i assume so


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Not me, having a whisky to sort out my cold!

Whats the draw then?
		
Click to expand...

The wife has  done two draws depending on what you would like to play 1 x 3 ball and a 4 ball or 2x2 ball and 1 x 3 ball take take your pick


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just been out doing some Shopping and managed to pick myself a rather stylish Flatcap.   I've broken it in on the way home and I'm already thinking about buying another.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			The wife has  done two draws depending on what you would like to play 1 x 3 ball and a 4 ball or 2x2 ball and 1 x 3 ball take take your pick
		
Click to expand...

Not fussed either way, a 3 and a 4 is more sociable?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Just been out doing some Shopping and managed to pick myself a rather stylish Flatcap.   I've broken it in on the way home and I'm already thinking about buying another. 

Click to expand...

I panic bought the only one I could find today.  Will pick something a bit better up before the next round.....


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well I'm at work, and will be till about 4am... I've got everything ready though. I even had a practise round this afternoon as my course is open to that wind just the same as Grahams. What I learned is that Karl's score might be topping the leaderboard if this wind stays around...

Come on Graham, don't hold us in suspense... My vote would be for the 3 and 4 ball. It is supposed to be a social knock after all....


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Not fussed either way, a 3 and a 4 is more sociable?
		
Click to expand...

With you on that


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Well I'm at work, and will be till about 4am... I've got everything ready though. I even had a practise round this afternoon as my course is open to that wind just the same as Grahams. What I learned is that Karl's score might be topping the leaderboard if this wind stays around...

Come on Graham, don't hold us in suspense... My vote would be for the 3 and 4 ball. It is supposed to be a social knock after all....
		
Click to expand...

Wind is gone now mate so dont worry about that . Calm forecast all weekend.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			I panic bought the only one I could find today.  Will pick something a bit better up before the next round.....
		
Click to expand...

Paid for in real pound notes 

I'm sure you'll be chipping like a legend tomorrow mate.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			I panic bought the only one I could find today.  Will pick something a bit better up before the next round.....
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Iain mine was a bit of a panic buy and I initially thought I looked like a bit of a knob, but after wearing it on the way home and a couple of beers I think I'm looking pretty cool 

Another vote for a 3 and a 4...  How's the course looking Graham?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Wind is gone now mate so dont worry about that . Calm forecast all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Great news. I don't mind playing in wind, but today was laughable... Roll on tomorrow, there's gonna be some good scores posted... Not by me, but some good scores nonetheless....


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			To be honest Iain mine was a bit of a panic buy and I initially thought I looked like a bit of a knob, but after wearing it on the way home and a couple of beers I think I'm looking pretty cool 

Click to expand...

Give me a few more whisky's and I'll be sitting with it on at home!!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Drum roll please
Thought it was best for me to go out with the first group so I did not put my name in the draw,

GJbike
Qwenty
Bluewolf

2nd group
Peterlav
Louise
NWJocko
Junior
Can post the other draw if you wish?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			To be honest Iain mine was a bit of a panic buy and I initially thought I looked like a bit of a knob, but after wearing it on the way home and a couple of beers I think I'm looking pretty cool 

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world matey. I've got 2 now and wear them all the time.. I think I look cool, but my Missus thinks I look like Victor Meldrew...


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Paid for in real pound notes 

I'm sure you'll be chipping like a legend tomorrow mate.
		
Click to expand...

Chucking the God's country Â£20 note into the prize fund could be an issue


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Drum roll please
Thought it was best for me to go out with the first group so I did not put my name in the draw,

GJbike
Qwenty
Bluewolf

2nd group
Peterlav
Louise
NWJocko
Junior
Can post the other draw if you wish?
		
Click to expand...

3 and a 4 would be best I think, as bluewolf says it's a social game.

As long as the other 3 in my group don't mind me hacking round in the rough looking for my drives.......


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Drum roll please
Thought it was best for me to go out with the first group so I did not put my name in the draw,

GJbike
Qwenty
Bluewolf

2nd group
Peterlav
Louise
NWJocko
Junior
Can post the other draw if you wish?
		
Click to expand...

OOH, good draw. Me and Graham playing with the Terminator... He's a relentless par machine Graham.. Sent from the future to kill the resistance leader... Or Birchy as we know him....


----------



## peterlav (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham,

Would I be letting you or anyone else down if I don't play tomorrow?

Feeling pretty ropey, will let you know for definite in the morning, but if it is a problem in any way, let me know and I'll make sure I'm there.

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			3 and a 4 would be best I think, as bluewolf says it's a social game.

As long as the other 3 in my group don't mind me hacking round in the rough looking for my drives.......
		
Click to expand...




peterlav said:



			Hi Graham,

Would I be letting you or anyone else down if I don't play tomorrow?

Feeling pretty ropey, will let you know for definite in the morning, but if it is a problem in any way, let me know and I'll make sure I'm there.

Many thanks, Peter
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, haven't even snap hooked it off the first yet!!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Forgot to say I have dug my little black book out not used it since I won the singles knockout a couple of years ago


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Chucking the God's country Â£20 note into the prize fund could be an issue 

Click to expand...

Nooooooo, no Scottish Â£20's graham, there as good as yen in the tescos.

Good luck y'all.:thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Chucking the God's country Â£20 note into the prize fund could be an issue 

Click to expand...

You want to see the looks I got at Spalding chucking a Scottish fiver in, you'd thing id wiped my back side with it first. :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			OOH, good draw. Me and Graham playing with the Terminator... He's a relentless par machine Graham.. Sent from the future to kill the resistance leader... Or Birchy as we know him....
		
Click to expand...

Dont look at his eyes . The favourite is out in the second group anyways, i think anybody who beats him will win it :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



peterlav said:



			Hi Graham,

Would I be letting you or anyone else down if I don't play tomorrow?

Feeling pretty ropey, will let you know for definite in the morning, but if it is a problem in any way, let me know and I'll make sure I'm 
there.
Many thanks, Peter[/QUOTE


No probs mate if you can't make it just let me know when you can make in the future.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good stuff all!! First tee time is 1430 so see you therejust before 1400.  I need to swing by somewhere and get a flat cap first !"!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I want a full report with pictures, banter and scores tonight people. :thup:  Wish i was playing today as well now 

Have fun


----------



## gjbike (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

The good new is the wind had has gone but a few Trees have be blown over.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi Graham,

Sorry mate but I'll have to cry off today. My missus says I've got man flu, but I think it's far more serious than that!

Great to see weather has improved, gutted I won't be there today. Good luck everyone, play well.

I'll fit in with whatever is easier for you to rearrange my game

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

is everyone trying to get a last minute look at the course video cos it says Bandwidth exceeded when I try to view it?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			is everyone trying to get a last minute look at the course video cos it says Bandwidth exceeded when I try to view it?
		
Click to expand...

That means stop being a wimp and just hit it  

Ive stopped looking at them things on club websites because as soon as they say stuff like you want to be down the left etc i end up right. If they say all the danger is short then you guessed it thats where i will end up :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

well I am sitting here eager to be off but its too early to leave!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Is that Johnny wind I can hear........


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Can't believe it's not windy.... Might be up in them there hills


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Is that Johnny wind I can hear........

Click to expand...

Now all the players are out what scores we thinking? I reckon....
Junior 36
Qwerty 34
Gjbike 32
Nwjocko 32
Bluewolf 29
Louisea 28


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

The Flatcap tour has a new leader folks.  
As predicted the local knowledge came good :thup:








Great score Today Mate its gonna take some beating.

Ill let graham tell you all about it


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			The Flatcap tour has a new leader folks.  
As predicted the local knowledge came good :thup:








Great score Today Mate its gonna take some beating.

Ill let graham tell you all about it
		
Click to expand...

Come on you cant leave it like that! . What did you score? :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

great afternoon, good weather, lovely course, excellent company thanks Andy and Ian, its always pleasure, I played well, struggled with the greens though and found too many bunkers, had a few back breaks too. Thanks to Graham too, an excellent host.

and Birchy, some of the girls from Davyhulme were just finishing as we were on the putting green, seem they were beating their hosts too.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Come on you cant leave it like that! . What did you score? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I scored 31 but the leader scored a lot more


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			great afternoon, good weather, lovely course, excellent company thanks Andy and Ian, its always pleasure, I played well, struggled with the greens though and found too many bunkers, had a few back breaks too. Thanks to Graham too, an excellent host.

and Birchy, some of the girls from Davyhulme were just finishing as we were on the putting green, seem they were beating their hosts too.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didnt know they played Friday afternoons. Good on em :thup:

Sounds like a good time was had by most so far :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			I scored 31 but the leader scored a lot more 

Click to expand...

Nice score pal. Really? Sweet baby jesus i will have to get my best sombrero out for Sunday then :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Seeing as Qwerty has owned up.. I scored 31 too.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

The Davyhulme girls were probably playing in a shield league match.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			Seeing as Qwerty has owned up.. I scored 31 too.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, another decent score especially as you were losing two shots off hcap compared to the low hcappers losing only one :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Have you been to your special dealer yet Scott for the Bespoke headwear.

I'll tell you mate, there was some cool looking Golfers up there today.  It was like a Golfpunk Photo shoot :whoo:


My putter might be leaving but the Flatcap is definately staying in the bag :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Have you been to your special dealer yet Scott for the Bespoke headwear.

I'll tell you mate, there was some cool looking Golfers up there today.  It was like a Golfpunk Photo shoot :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No mate i forgot. Ive gotta nip tomorrow afternoon 

Did any pictures get taken? Did you get any funny looks from "normal golfers"?   :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

and here we are on the 1st tee, unfortunately the chap I asked to take the photo didn't really have his heart in it.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			and here we are on the 1st tee, unfortunately the chap I asked to take the photo didn't really have his heart in it.

View attachment 5777

Click to expand...

My god they all look he same hats on that apart from Louise's


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Did any pictures get taken? Did you get any funny looks from "normal golfers"?   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think Junior and Louise took the Photos

There were plenty of Envious looks from the "normal Golfers"


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			and here we are on the 1st tee, unfortunately the chap I asked to take the photo didn't really have his heart in it.

View attachment 5777

Click to expand...


I told you.  Like The front cover of Golfpunk :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

The results are in :-

GJbike. 38 points
 Junior. 34
 NWJocko. 31
 Louise. 31
 Qwenty. 31
 Bluewolf. 29

Well done to Graham for his organisating so far, sterling job mate :thup:
Leaderboard will be update shortly


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I took quite a few pics but sadly they are not very good.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

First I would like to thank Qwenty and Bluewolf for top notch company and a great afternoons golfing by the way it's the best I have played in a long time at Old Links also thanks to Louise, NWjocko, and Junior for making the effort to come up to Old Links today. The results are below

GJbike.       38 points
Junior.        34
NWJocko.    31
Louise.        31
Qwenty.      31
Bluewolf.     29

Comp tomorrow then do all again on Sunday


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			First I would like to thank Qwenty and Bluewolf for top notch company and a great afternoons golfing by the way it's the best I have played in a long time at Old Links also thanks to Louise, NWjocko, and Junior for making the effort to come up to Old Links today. The results are below

GJbike.       38 points
Junior.        34
NWJocko.    31
Louise.        31
Qwenty.      31
Bluewolf.     29

Comp tomorrow then do all again on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for the game Graham, I have missed the place and it was good to get back up there today.   On a day like today it really does take some beating.
Solid golf all the way round mate, Well played :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well played people home course advantage pays of I see


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Blog & leaderboard all updated :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

if the wind blows when you play there, you'll be lucky to get 20 points Scouser.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Great scoring guys (and lady), but I feel comfortable I'll maintain my place on the leaderboard.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thoroughly enjoyable afternoon going today, cheers Louise and Junior.

31 with 3 blobs and my "carry on" putting wasn't to bad.

Nice course and will definitely look to play it again. Bet it can be a beast in real wind though.

Junior nigh on had top spot after the first 9!!! Hear he uses the same stables as Birchy..........

Graham - thanks again for hosting, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

                                                      

*Edit.... There is no crying icon...


----------



## gjbike (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Glad you all enjoyed your selfs, anybody know what time we are meeting on Sunday


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Glad you all enjoyed your selfs, anybody know what time we are meeting on Sunday 

Click to expand...

10:30 for an 11 start you said mate :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Cheers mate the head is all mashed.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Cheers mate the head is all mashed.
		
Click to expand...

Im not suprised mate after hosting then ripping it up. You can relax now your score is in the bank :thup:


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks to Graham for hosting today so superbly and also to Louise and Ian for the game.  Highlight of the day was Ian's power draw 250 yard 3 hybrid to 8 ft ...shame the eagle putt was an inch short !!    I thoroughly enjoyed the course and even though the wind picked up on the back nine, its safe to say we got lucky with the weather.   Shame I couldn't push on after a level gross front 9 and 12 points coming back really brought me back down to earth with gusto.  

Here are the pics I took...Lou, you should sack your photographer !!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Great game today guys and gal. Shame my putter decided to go ice cold. I think 7 x 3 putts probably didnt help, nor did the missed 2 and a half footer for a 2 on the first par 3. I don't think i've ever scored so badly when my tee to green has been so good. I know how Westwood feels now..

Graham was fantastic and missed nothing all day. Qwerty started like the Terminator as usual, but drifted away on the back 9. The course was fantastic and will be played again with Graham soon. I'm just glad that the wind was down to a dull roar up on the tops...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			I told you.  Like The front cover of Golfpunk :thup:
		
Click to expand...

More like "peoples friend".


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Did you play off white tees as well? Frig me i bet Graham wishes he had played like that in tomorrows comp, he would of walked it!!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Off the blues just in front of the whites you can play of the yellows but its not much of a challenge


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Off the blues just in front of the whites you can play of the yellows but its not much of a challenge
		
Click to expand...

Ah right mate. Was gonna say with tha score off the whites you would of been in for a nice cut and win in a comp i reckon!

Roll on sunday, looks a nice track :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Junior said:



			Here are the pics I took...Lou, you should sack your photographer !!
		
Click to expand...

Nice pics, Andy, dont know what went wrong with mine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Ah right mate. Was gonna say with tha score off the whites you would of been in for a nice cut and win in a comp i reckon!

Roll on sunday, looks a nice track :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who else is playing Sunday?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Who else is playing Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Me, gary, Yerman plus the host :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Ah right mate. Was gonna say with tha score off the whites you would of been in for a nice cut and win in a comp i reckon!

Roll on sunday, looks a nice track :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could of been even better left a few putts out there, had a total of 34 putts and  3 putted 4 times anyway club comp this morning see what disasters await me this morning, anybody else coming up to tomorrow besides Birchy,Gerryinderry and yerman ?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Could of been even better left a few putts out there, had a total of 34 putts and  3 putted 4 times anyway club comp this morning see what disasters await me this morning, anybody else coming up to tomorrow besides Birchy,Gerryinderry and yerman ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't of minded coming over for another knock tomorrow Graham but judging by some of the comments I'm getting this morning 3 days in a row might be a step too far.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Roll on tomorrow!!! Played like a complete tallywacker in the first medal today, been in some parts of course i didnt know were there   Somehow Managed to scrape together a nett 73 for buffer though  Think i may of been a bit too "up for it" :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

The caps are a bit tame guys


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			The caps are a bit tame guys 

Click to expand...

Oh no, i may have to try and get a cap tomorrow  Forgot to pick it up today again


----------



## Scouser (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Oh no, i may have to try and get a cap tomorrow  Forgot to pick it up today again 

Click to expand...

Rule 32 n
Subsection  d
Appendix l
Paragraph 22.4 a

No flat cap = disqualification from round 




:sbox:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Rule 32 n
Subsection  d
Appendix l
Paragraph 22.4 a

No flat cap = disqualification from round 




:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Might have to make one :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Roll on tomorrow!!! Played like a complete tallywacker in the first medal today, been in some parts of course i didnt know were there   Somehow Managed to scrape together a nett 73 for buffer though  Think i may of been a bit too "up for it" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


played like a twonk today aswel. lets hope we got it out of our systems.  could be a long day. i hope it rains a bit as i dont play well when the ball doesnt stick on the green.  played at a baked muni today.  even a couple of sh**ks in there !


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			played like a twonk today aswel. lets hope we got it out of our systems.  could be a long day. i hope it rains a bit as i dont play well when the ball doesnt stick on the green.  played at a baked muni today.  even a couple of sh**ks in there !  

Click to expand...

I didnt even hit it well enough to get to the s***k stage!  I was really chopping it to bits and it was scary for a while but i saw a chink of light by the end. Not the best preparation for tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

ive got your green fee tomoro dont forget.  heading to bed now after the footy. see you around half 10 :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Looks as we might have the best of the weather guys the sun is out and no wind   should be some good scores this afternoon no pressure !!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Looks as we might have the best of the weather guys the sun is out and no wind   should be some good scores this afternoon no pressure !!!!!!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck guys. Remember to practise your putting first.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good luck today Fellas, Play well. :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good look guys, enjoy the course.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys. Remember to practise your putting first.
		
Click to expand...

I practised mine, it didn't do me any good.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys. Remember to practise your putting first.
		
Click to expand...

As long as they are fast and true that will suit me fine .


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			As long as they are fast and true that will suit me fine .
		
Click to expand...

I had 42 putts, but that doesn't really tell you too much, does it?

PS don't forget your cap!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Have a good game gents, hope the weather stays calm for you.

If any of you putt well there's some good scores to be had round there I think......

Just hope Birchy's horse doesn't get too tired over all those hills


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Have a good game gents, hope the weather stays calm for you.

If any of you putt well there's some good scores to be had round there I think......

Just hope Birchy's horse doesn't get too tired over all those hills 

Click to expand...

Love it NW, be carefull people I believe all the marker posts are set for into the prevailing wind. If there's no wind, generally aim 40 yards right.....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I have lost track are there any flat cap meets for either of the May bank holidays??

If not any one available?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

really enjoyed that today.  i cut mybackswing a little and was hitting the driver well.  bolton old links is a great course. plenty of hills and some holes you really have to think where you want to put the ball.  i struggled with the greens. 3 putted the first 3. i think i had 7/8 3 putts in total. i nearly putted off the green twice.

we got lucky with the weather. the rain held off for the most part. the wind wasnt too bad. 

good to meet another irish man in yerman, gjbike was a great host with plenty of local knowledge and birchy a gent as usual.  Cheers lads! 

:lol:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:



			really enjoyed that today.  i cut mybackswing a little and was hitting the driver well.  bolton old links is a great course. plenty of hills and some holes you really have to think where you want to put the ball.  i struggled with the greens. 3 putted the first 3. i think i had 7/8 3 putts in total. i nearly putted off the green twice.

we got lucky with the weather. the rain held off for the most part. the wind wasnt too bad. 

good to meet another irish man in yerman, gjbike was a great host with plenty of local knowledge and birchy a gent as usual.  Cheers lads! 

:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Great post mate. Really enjoyed the course myself but the greens killed me on Friday. If I had knocked off all the 3 putts I'd have scored in the high 30's. I'm definitely going to play it again though as it's one of the best Moorland type courses in the area..


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

your post about 3 putts came to mind after i 3 putted the first 3.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Glad you enjoyed yourself Garry have to say that we were unlucky with the weather today a bit on the cold side compared to Friday.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Great day at Bolton, great course and thanks to Graham, Garry and Scott for some enjoyable company. Looking forward to the rest of the events and getting off the bottom of the leaderboard.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Reading these reports makes me feel less down about my putting on friday.

You did well to miss the rain, we got soaked this afternoon at Ellesmere.

When are today's scores being posted?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			Reading these reports makes me feel less down about my putting on friday.

You did well to miss the rain, we got soaked this afternoon at Ellesmere.

When are today's scores being posted?
		
Click to expand...

Scott will  post them later he's gone to is grandfathers birthdays do


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Howdo guys!!!! Just been to an 80th birthday party and i played like i was 80 today :rofl: Well what a course that was! I played like an absolute plum but that is easy to do around there as its not easy at all. Easily in my top 3 toughest courses ive played, the greens were stupidly difficult and in summer they will be deadly. First course that has made me feel like crying  My horse got lost on the way there you will all be pleased to know :rofl:

Scores from today are :-
Garyinderry 32 points
Birchy 27 points
Yerman 25 points

Thanks to Nick, Graham and Gary for putting up with my utter crapness and moaning at myself today :thup:

P.S Graham ive got to play there again one day, was a cracking course shame i didnt see the best parts with the ball


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Great post mate. Really enjoyed the course myself but the greens killed me on Friday. If I had knocked off all the 3 putts I'd have scored in the high 30's. I'm definitely going to play it again though as it's one of the best Moorland type courses in the area..
		
Click to expand...

Would echo this, certainly a course I'll play again, really enjoyable.  Might pick my day carefully though with the micro-climate up there!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Are there any meets planned for the bank holidays?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			Reading these reports makes me feel less down about my putting on friday.

You did well to miss the rain, we got soaked this afternoon at Ellesmere.

When are today's scores being posted?
		
Click to expand...

Dont read anything into putting up there Louise, its a different world. Ive seen grown men brought to their knees today by them 

Grahams score of 38 around there just registered with me today how great it was. It will take a monumental effort to beat that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Are there any meets planned for the bank holidays?
		
Click to expand...

Check birchy's blog, yer plum!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Check birchy's blog, yer plum!
		
Click to expand...

I did no official ones.... I was kinda asking if any one of the course captains were thinking of hosting one.... Hold your plums... (not being rude it was a radio competition that LB would have entered)


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Scores from today are :-
Garyinderry 32 points
Birchy 27 points
Yerman 25 points
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the Scores, have we got any Pics of the headwear on display today fellas?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

By the way two guys turned up today WITHOUT FLAT CAPS think they should  get a 2 shot Penalty photos to follow.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Are there any meets planned for the bank holidays?
		
Click to expand...

Could possibly arrange for you to get a game in at Davyhulme if you wanted. Would need to check whats on etc for timings though.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I did no official ones.... I was kinda asking if any one of the course captains were thinking of hosting one.... Hold your plums... (not being rude it was a radio competition that LB would have entered)
		
Click to expand...

I have tape of the best bits of that, its hilarious, potato was especially funny.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			By the way two guys turned up today WITHOUT FLAT CAPS think they should  get a 2 shot Penalty photos to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is in the bin with my clubs :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Are there any meets planned for the bank holidays?
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for a game at manchester GC as Ive still got Â£20 credit with them, I was thinking of a ride up there on BH Monday 6th may if anyone's interested.  
I think the green fees are Â£30.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			By the way two guys turned up today WITHOUT FLAT CAPS think they should  get a 2 shot Penalty photos to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Sacrilege - if they scored above 36 points - the're getting docked 4 points.:rant:

If below 28, serves them right!

Come on people, enter into the spirit.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Id be up for a game at manchester GC as Ive still got Â£20 credit with them, I was thinking of a ride up there on BH Monday 6th may if anyone's interested.  
I think the green fees are Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

Im game for that mate. Missed out last time and Gary said he really liked it today :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			By the way two guys turned up today WITHOUT FLAT CAPS think they should  get a 2 shot Penalty photos to follow.
		
Click to expand...

thats terrible, everyone on friday was capped up.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Id be up for a game at manchester GC as Ive still got Â£20 credit with them, I was thinking of a ride up there on BH Monday 6th may if anyone's interested.  
I think the green fees are Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing Pleasington on the 5th so chances of me getting to play the 6th aswell are pretty slim......  

Will let you know


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Sacrilege - if they scored above 36 points - the're getting docked 4 points.:rant:

If below 28, serves them right!

Come on people, enter into the spirit.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was only me. The other 3 took their but Gary just didnt wear his all the way around. I could of done with a blindfold never mind a flat cap :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Id be up for a game at manchester GC as Ive still got Â£20 credit with them, I was thinking of a ride up there on BH Monday 6th may if anyone's interested.  
I think the green fees are Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

Im in


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			It was only me. The other 3 took their but Gary just didnt wear his all the way around. I could of done with a blindfold never mind a flat cap :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Was your sombrero, slightly flat, or even dipped in the middle?

No excuses next time.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Was your sombrero, slightly flat, or even dipped in the middle?

No excuses next time.
		
Click to expand...

Sombrero has been stolen, thats why i was crap 

I will wear two next time :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Sombrero has been stolen, thats why i was crap 

I will wear two next time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have a 10 pints first, then you can wear a flat cap and a cat flap.....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			It was only me. The other 3 took their but Gary just didnt wear his all the way around. I could of done with a blindfold never mind a flat cap :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Im shocked Scott. I think you should be made to wear this at the Flatcap outing at Davyhulme:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Qwerty said:



			Im shocked Scott. I think you should be made to wear this at the Flatcap outing at Davyhulme:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I will take that hat as a compliment after today mate, i didnt even hack it well today :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*







my drive landed about 5 yards behind that bell. i tried to draw a wee 52 wedge around it and clonked right off the bell. it spun and somehow managed to get onto the front of the green.

i then smashed a putt up the green that nearly went off the back.  3 stab for a bogey.   couldnt believe it  ne:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

i wore my flatcap on the early holes but id rather not wear any cap playing if i can avoid it.  benni hat was needed for the last few holes though!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I was looking to play in a mixed pairs on the 6th of May, but if I cant get a partner I would be up for Manchester GC. 

Does anyone fancy a mixed pairs open?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



garyinderry said:









my drive landed about 5 yards behind that bell. 

- A bit harsh on Bluewolf, was he there again?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Glad you all had a good day fella's and the rain stayed away.  I got drenched in the first medal of the year.  Any pics ?????


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Junior said:



			Glad you all had a good day fella's and the rain stayed away.  I got drenched in the first medal of the year.  Any pics ?????
		
Click to expand...

I didnt take my camera unfortunatley, good job as i was too busy looking around for my swing


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just a quick thanks to Nick,Scott and Gary for the round at old links, mums the word about the my tee shot on 12th


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:





garyinderry said:









my drive landed about 5 yards behind that bell. 

- A bit harsh on Bluewolf, was he there again?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh mate. It's a good job I'm so thick skinned!!! It's good to see the scores come rolling in. Bit noticeable that none of the scousers have contributed yet. Looks like they're bottling it eh?  Where's that famous Liverpudlian grit? Gone the same way as their chances of European football eh?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Bit harsh mate. It's a good job I'm so thick skinned!!! It's good to see the scores come rolling in. Bit noticeable that none of the scousers have contributed yet. Looks like they're bottling it eh?  Where's that famous Liverpudlian grit? Gone the same way as their chances of European football eh?
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'm off to Scotland on Thursday so once im back I'll arrange with Graham a day and get my card in.

At least we know what we need to beat now 
As for European Football been there done it!

Enjoy your trip to vladikavkaz in November -10 degrees in a dead rubber UEFA cup match!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good riposte Dan - you know I love you, sweetcheeks.

Erm, we're all scared......


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

As for bottling it Dan.... What year is our  grudge match :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just a quick thanks to Nick,Scott and Gary for the round at old links, mums the word about the my tee shot on 12th

Click to expand...

best bit was you saying theres a million ways to play this hole just before you hit  


i would be up for another round when a few of the other scallywags from liverpool call down if theres room  :lol:


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Stuart_C said:



			Haha I'm off to Scotland on Thursday so once im back I'll arrange with Graham a day and get my card in.

At least we know what we need to beat now 
As for European Football been there done it!

Enjoy your trip to vladikavkaz in November -10 degrees in a dead rubber UEFA cup match!
		
Click to expand...

Hey stuey, how was your holiday mate?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Hey stuey, how was your holiday mate? 

Click to expand...

It did nothing for his game.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			As for bottling it Dan.... What year is our  grudge match :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well said Ian, love it. 

I feel like chicken tonight, like chicken tonight......


Graham, how would a friday night game around 5.00 in the next 2-3 weeks sound?

If Gary,StU,Scouser, me and Podgster are ok and any other stragglers.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			As for bottling it Dan.... What year is our  grudge match :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thought that we'd agreed on early June? Did I imagine that conversation?  I'll play you anytime sweetie, I might even let you win a hole or 2. Did I mention that I shot my first eagle of the year this morning? Drove the green on our 14th. It's a lovely feeling, I'll describe it to you sometime.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Can't do anything this week LB because I am on lates at work but could do the 3rd of May,  cant do the 10th May and the following Friday 17th off to Turkey for a weeks golfing in Belek.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Ok, lets see how we get on. Anyone else for Friday 3rd May? 5.00 ish - at least by then it may be light till after 9.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, lets see how we get on. Anyone else for Friday 3rd May? 5.00 ish - at least by then it may be light till after 9.
		
Click to expand...

If on the day theres a space to help fill up a fourball or something and Graham doesnt mind i will play but anybody yet to put their card in for the OOM will get priority.

I cant leave it like it finished yesterday, i woke up in a cold sweat last night


----------



## gjbike (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			If on the day theres a space to help fill up a fourball or something and Graham doesnt mind i will play but anybody yet to put their card in for the OOM will get priority.

I cant leave it like it finished yesterday, i woke up in a cold sweat last night 

Click to expand...

Hi mate you more than welcome to come anytime.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			If on the day theres a space to help fill up a fourball or something and Graham doesnt mind i will play but anybody yet to put their card in for the OOM will get priority.

I cant leave it like it finished yesterday, i woke up in a cold sweat last night 

Click to expand...

LOL..... How many times did you walk up to the green after nailing it in regulation, think "i'll just knock this in with a couple of little taps", then walk off the green with a 3 putt bogey? Those greens really have a way of humbling you eh......


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			LOL..... How many times did you walk up to the green after nailing it in regulation, think "i'll just knock this in with a couple of little taps", then walk off the green with a 3 putt bogey? Those greens really have a way of humbling you eh......
		
Click to expand...

Well i was struggling to hit the green in regulation but even when i got it on and had a putt for par it ended in tears. I only hit one GIR all day :rofl: But regardless i had at least 6 or 7 three putts. I got the pace of the greens after about 14 holes iirc 

Gary who played with us on the day hit the ball great and on another course would of probably gobbled close to 40 points but the greens mullered him too!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			LOL..... How many times did you walk up to the green after nailing it in regulation, think "i'll just knock this in with a couple of little taps", then walk off the green with a 3 putt bogey? Those greens really have a way of humbling you eh......
		
Click to expand...


I hit more GIRs than I normally do in a round, butr a few ended in bogeys


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Drove the green on our 14th. It's a lovely feeling, I'll describe it to you sometime.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok I have used a a buggy before I know what it feels like to drive to a green.... I used mine on all 18 though

:rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

When are you two going to give me a date to organise this grudge match. Interestingly we had a ladies match against Birchy's club today, they said they struggled to get a team because Ellesmere is a hard course and not many wanted to play it. So I would understand if Scouser wanted to pull out.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			When are you two going to give me a date to organise this grudge match. Interestingly we had a ladies match against Birchy's club today, they said they struggled to get a team because Ellesmere is a hard course and not many wanted to play it. So I would understand if Scouser wanted to pull out.
		
Click to expand...

I am waiting for the big bad (blue)wolf

And not sure what you are trying to suggest about it being hard and me pulling out!!!


please keep it clean folks!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I am waiting for the big bad (blue)wolf

And not sure what you are trying to suggest about it being hard and me pulling out!!!


please keep it clean folks!
		
Click to expand...

Its you and your ludicrous demand to play on a Saturday morning, knowing full well that mornings are almost impossible for me. Do you not have any holidays due?  Tee off after 5 ok? I'm desperate to get this out of the way now so that I can restore some normality to the golfing universe. I'm not sure I want to live in a World in which you are the fairway King.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

If you only want to play on a saturday morning then Ellesmere is out, men's main comp day, wouldnt get on until late afternoon.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Ok Danny give me 3 or 4 afternoons and i will book leave just to get this out of the way.....cant be a tuesday or a wed though


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Monday or friday would be best.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Ok Danny give me 3 or 4 afternoons and i will book leave just to get this out of the way.....cant be a tuesday or a wed though
		
Click to expand...

Will check the rota when I get home. Just at the lads football training. Does a Monday sound OK?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Any monday in May except for the 13th is ok for me.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Mondays are good for me preferably the end off the month so that I can clear my diary :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Mondays are good for me preferably the end off the month so that I can clear my diary :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Next Monday or the 27th of May?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			Next Monday or the 27th of May?
		
Click to expand...

As in the 27th or around that time....then I can avoid booking anything in


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			As in the 27th or around that time....then I can avoid booking anything in
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bank holiday DANNY DANNY DANNY pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee of Lou can do it and Birch can do it pick that it saves my leave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Thats a bank holiday DANNY DANNY DANNY pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee of Lou can do it and Birch can do it pick that it saves my leave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm working on both the Sunday and Monday night mate..... BUT, if we can arrange a 12-13:00 tee off, and I can arrange a sitter for the kids (it's half term) then we'll do it then... The sitter shouldn't be too much of a problem really.... Looks like we've got our match mate..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			I'm working on both the Sunday and Monday night mate..... BUT, if we can arrange a 12-13:00 tee off, and I can arrange a sitter for the kids (it's half term) then we'll do it then... The sitter shouldn't be too much of a problem really.... Looks like we've got our match mate..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mate if you can do that Monday and Louise will play host (hopefully Birchy will be along in a minute to referee) then I will fit in with what ever time is best with you 

Now which tincup do I like the look of


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Now which tincup do I like the look of 

Click to expand...

Mate, I wouldn't worry about marking your balls if I were you... Once I've finished with you, you won't have any to mark...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Mate, I wouldn't worry about marking your balls if I were you... Once I've finished with you, you won't have any to mark...
		
Click to expand...

As I explained to Stu_C .....

the smart money was on him ....
he was expected to win
I am expected to lose

The same applies to you

You have a longer way to fall.........:fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			As I explained to Stu_C .....

the smart money was on him ....
he was expected to win
I am expected to lose

The same applies to you

You have a longer way to fall.........:fore:
		
Click to expand...

You've met me... I bounce brilliantly....  What was the format we agreed on again? Was it full H/C matchplay?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Mate if you can do that Monday and Louise will play host (hopefully Birchy will be along in a minute to referee) then I will fit in with what ever time is best with you 

Now which tincup do I like the look of 

Click to expand...

Im at Silloth on Monday 27th May but its ok if you guys wanna go ahead . Make sure you take plenty of pictures! :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			You've met me... I bounce brilliantly....  What was the format we agreed on again? Was it full H/C matchplay?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Im at Silloth on Monday 27th May but its ok if you guys wanna go ahead . Make sure you take plenty of pictures! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OOOOOOH can Lou host and ref at the same time....anyone wanna make it a 4 ball?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

err Bank holiday monday is not good, We usually have a shotgun start mixed comp every Bank holiday monday, I will have to check first.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			err Bank holiday monday is not good, We usually have a shotgun start mixed comp every Bank holiday monday, I will have to check first.
		
Click to expand...

Surely clash of the titans would be a bigger crowd puller..... The tv exposure alone has to be worth it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			I hit more GIRs than I normally do in a round, butr a few ended in bogeys
		
Click to expand...

For a minute, I thought you had said "I hit more girls".

specsavers.com


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Surely clash of the titans would be a bigger crowd puller..... The tv exposure alone has to be worth it
		
Click to expand...

You've put the letters "a" and "n" in the middle of a word there, scouse. 1,2,3.........58,59..........:rofl:

Tan his hide Dan, it may shut him up, he's been insufferable over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Tan his hide Dan, it may shut him up, he's been insufferable over the last 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Dan this is the bloke who has been giving me match play tips telling me to go stuff the pie eater!!!


I am OK to say that as 
1 you do eat pies
and
2 I now have pie eater friends (ex work colleagues but it counts)


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Dan this is the bloke who has been giving me match play tips telling me to go stuff the pie eater!!!


I am OK to say that as 
1 you do eat pies
and
2 I now have pie eater friends (ex work colleagues but it counts)
		
Click to expand...

lol. Proud pie eater mate. It's gonna be a cracker of a game mate. If Louise's course is busy that day then why don't we book onto somewhere local. NW national or Houghwood would be fairly local. Make it a 4 ball.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			lol. Proud pie eater mate. It's gonna be a cracker of a game mate. If Louise's course is busy that day then why don't we book onto somewhere local. NW national or Houghwood would be fairly local. Make it a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you know houghwood well but I do not....I know NWN well but dont think its the best course but if that gets you to the game then so be it


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I will try and check tomorrow.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			I believe you know houghwood well but I do not....I know NWN well but dont think its the best course but if that gets you to the game then so be it
		
Click to expand...

Well what about somewhere like Eccleston Park? I've never played it, and I don't care if you have as local knowledge is only useful if you have any idea where the ball is going to go.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



louise_a said:



			I will try and check tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days



bluewolf said:



			Well what about somewhere like Eccleston Park? I've never played it, and I don't care if you have as local knowledge is only useful if you have any idea where the ball is going to go.
		
Click to expand...


Ok I would settle for EP I have played it prob about 4 times only problem is the pylon in the middle of it but its ok bit tight so u may wanna ditch your driver!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Scouser said:



			Happy days




Ok I would settle for EP I have played it prob about 4 times only problem is the pylon in the middle of it but its ok bit tight so u may wanna ditch your driver!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any other suggestions? What's a decent course that you've played locally. Duxbury isn't too bad. Qwerty's course is a cracker. You've still got to play at Bolton with Graham yet. I could tag along with that.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

After reading the write ups about Grahams think I will give that a miss for this challenge 

Blundells hill is meant to be nice but i think that may be over priced


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



bluewolf said:



			Do you have any other suggestions? What's a decent course that you've played locally. Duxbury isn't too bad. Qwerty's course is a cracker. You've still got to play at Bolton with Graham yet. I could tag along with that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to geg in. EP isn't the best, lots round here are better. Worsley, Leigh, grange park, sutton hall and many more.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Have lost track of this thread... Haha! Is it the 27th?!? How's about you 2 slugging it out at Lymm (could use it for oom or a warm up before...) Somebody else, birchy/Louise could make up a four ball. If our kid is free could sign 3 more in as well. Green fee would be about Â£18, but will double check it....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Have lost track of this thread... Haha! Is it the 27th?!? How's about you 2 slugging it out at Lymm (could use it for oom or a warm up before...) Somebody else, birchy/Louise could make up a four ball. If our kid is free could sign 3 more in as well. Green fee would be about Â£18, but will double check it....
		
Click to expand...

I'm in well played Karl


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Karl102 said:



			Have lost track of this thread... Haha! Is it the 27th?!? How's about you 2 slugging it out at Lymm (could use it for oom or a warm up before...) Somebody else, birchy/Louise could make up a four ball. If our kid is free could sign 3 more in as well. Green fee would be about Â£18, but will double check it....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan mate. As long as its after lunch, I'm good.


----------



## gjbike (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, lets see how we get on. Anyone else for Friday 3rd May? 5.00 ish - at least by then it may be light till after 9.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still coming on Friday 3rd May LB ? Anybody else


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Are you still coming on Friday 3rd May LB ? Anybody else
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## gjbike (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just to let those guys know that haven't play Old Links yet in the GMNWOOM Fish is coming up on the 11 July for a 09:30 tee time would anybody else would like to join us ?


----------



## jpenno (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Can you pencil me in as a provisional for the 11 July, need to juggle a few work commitments round but shouldnt be a problem


----------



## gjbike (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Sorted mate, anybody else ? hopefully we should have some nice weather by then, 11 July 09:30 teetime.

Fish
Jpenno
gjbike


----------



## Marshy77 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Sorted mate, anybody else ? hopefully we should have some nice weather by then, 11 July 09:30 teetime.

Fish
Jpenno
gjbike
		
Click to expand...

Balls, would have joined you but on holiday that week.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Sorted mate, anybody else ? hopefully we should have some nice weather by then, 11 July 09:30 teetime.

Fish
Jpenno
gjbike
		
Click to expand...

See if Martin can join us as he needs to play his OOM also?


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Pencil me in for this one, i should be in the area that day


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Pencil me in for this one, i should be in the area that day
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## gjbike (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well that was quick 
Fish
jpenno
Valentino
gjbike
11 July 09:30


----------



## gregbwfc (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Put me down as a reserve please Graham.
Val, you in the area long enough to fit Preston in too ?
Could do the evening before if you fancy it.


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Put me down as a reserve please Graham.
Val, you in the area long enough to fit Preston in too ?
Could do the evening before if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, will need to check


----------



## gjbike (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Put me down as a reserve please Graham.
Val, you in the area long enough to fit Preston in too ?
Could do the evening before if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Will see if I can sign in more than 3 on the day Greg


----------



## gregbwfc (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Will see if I can sign in more than 3 on the day Greg
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Graham, hoping to be off that week.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Trying to sort out my rounds for OOM, can you tel me what dates you have available please?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



peterlav said:



			Trying to sort out my rounds for OOM, can you tel me what dates you have available please?
		
Click to expand...

Pete, me and my mate are looking for two more next Saturday in an open at BOL, possible tee off around 2.30.

It can be an OOm card, as long as another OOm'er is present. I'm doing my card that day.

###### Ignore me Pete, I forgot, your working that day #####


----------



## r11john (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hi. What is a county card?


----------



## r11john (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Hello. Maybe visiting Preston GC any tips?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



r11john said:



			Hi. What is a county card?
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate, I haven't got one, but you can buy one. It gets you cheaper green fees on lots of that counties courses. I think they also run competitions also.

Check out WWW.Lancashiregolf.org

Here is some basics though:-

Membership.
The Subscription is Â£10.00 per annum.
The Association's year is 1st January to 31st December following.
[h=5]Application for Membership may be made through the Club Secretary of a Club participating in the scheme, who will forward this, accompanied by Subscription, to the Hon. Treasurer of the Association.[/h][h=3]You can purchase On-line through the County Secretary by Clicking Here.[/h][h=3]Only members of participating clubs are eligible to join.[/h]On presentation of their Membership Card to the Secretary or any other Official of any of the Clubs listed on the card, a Member is entitled to one round of play in the course of the year (Saturdays, Sundays, Bank Holidays and Competition days excepted) on payment of half the normal green fee, or such fee as the Club may determine from time to time, of the Club visited.
*A TELEPHONE BOOKING IS ESSENTIAL. *_Members must notifty Clubs of intended visits to ascertain if it is convenient._
The Secretary or other Official of the Club which a Member is visiting *MUST DELETE* the name of the Club on that Member's Card.
This card must not be used by Golfing Societies visiting Clubs for private competition.
Parties of *NOT MORE* than eight are permitted under this scheme.
The scheme has been extended to over 1180 clubs across a number of Counties across England.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Morning chaps just a update as to when I can play in July for the GMNWOOM
Sunday 21st AM
Monday 22nd anytime 
Tuesday 23rd anytime
Wednesday 24th after 15:00
Thursday 25th after 15:00
Friday 26th after 15:00
Tuesday 30th after 15:00
Wednesday 31st after 15:00
Hope this helps best to send me a pm on the dates you want not on the forum everyday 
Can play very early on selected dates teeing of at 07:00!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Well that was quick 
Fish
jpenno
Valentino
gjbike
11 July 09:30
		
Click to expand...

This still a goer given Fish doesn't appear to want to play anymore?

If I'm honest, the late afternoon after 4 would suit me better.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Morning chaps just a update as to when I can play in July for the GMNWOOM
Sunday 21st AM
Monday 22nd anytime 
Tuesday 23rd anytime
Wednesday 24th after 15:00
Thursday 25th after 15:00
Friday 26th after 15:00
Tuesday 30th after 15:00
Wednesday 31st after 15:00
Hope this helps best to send me a pm on the dates you want not on the forum everyday 
Can play very early on selected dates teeing of at 07:00!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wed 24th July for me please, I'll send a pm as well


----------



## gjbike (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



peterlav said:



			Wed 24th July for me please, I'll send a pm as well[/QUOTE
Sorted Peterlav tee off about 14:45 if that's ok
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gjbike (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			This still a goer given Fish doesn't appear to want to play anymore?

If I'm honest, the late afternoon after 4 would suit me better.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know it's still on, don't know about fish he has not contacted me will PM to find out, there is a team match later that day + a society are booked on at 10:00 for 27 holes.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Fish has just replied to my pm and as pulled out of this event, have just PM  Gregbwfc to see if he can make it for the 11/07/13 09:30


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks Graham, just keep me posted please.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Sent you a pm Graham - I'm in :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good stuff guys, i'll see you both there.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just a update Greg is to take Fishes place

Gregbwfc 
jpenno
Valentino
gjbike
11 July 09:30


----------



## peterlav (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:





peterlav said:



			Wed 24th July for me please, I'll send a pm as well[/QUOTE
Sorted Peterlav tee off about 14:45 if that's ok
		
Click to expand...

14.45 it is, cheers mate
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gjbike (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just checking to see if you lads are still playing in the GMNWOOM  on Friday 12th at 09:30 Could you let me know either way.
Jpenno
Gregbwfc
Valentino


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Im ok currently


----------



## gjbike (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Looking forward to it Martin


----------



## jpenno (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

as mention in my PM I am currently struggling for Friday, so if anyone else is free let them have the space,


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Cheers Graham, still on for this.
For some reason, thought it was in the afternoon.
It is deffo 930 am yes ?


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Graham, still on for this.
For some reason, thought it was in the afternoon.
It is deffo 930 am yes ?
		
Click to expand...

I have to say afternoon around 2 ish would suit me perfect but 9.30 as it is now is fine.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

There is society playing 27 holes on Friday they are going out at 09:30 so we we want to be on the tee for 09:00 if you want to get there earlier for a brew then just let me know.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Cheers mate, no problem here.
I'll get there for 8:30.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

coffee first ?


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Cool, I'll also be there for 8.30


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			coffee first ?
		
Click to expand...

Practising my putting more like.:lol:
Those greens must be rapid by now


----------



## gjbike (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Practising my putting more like.:lol:
Those greens must be rapid by now 

Click to expand...

Played on sunday the greens were dead slow a lot of members complaining the good thing about friday is that the green will cut and ironed for the club championships on Saturday so expect some tough pin positions.
Anybody else want to join us ?


----------



## Val (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Played on sunday the greens were dead slow a lot of members complaining the good thing about friday is that the green will cut and ironed for the club championships on Saturday so expect some tough pin positions.
Anybody else want to join us ?
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, looking forward to it.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just got back from Moortown GC had a great day courtesy of Golf monthly, will be out the pros shop at 08:30 chaps room for one more if anybody wants to come


----------



## Val (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just got back from Moortown GC had a great day courtesy of Golf monthly, will be out the pros shop at 08:30 chaps room for one more if anybody wants to come
		
Click to expand...

Forecast looks superb, looks like it could be an enjoyable morning.

Now where is that golf swing of mine? Playing like a real chomper currently :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			Just got back from Moortown GC had a great day courtesy of Golf monthly, will be out the pros shop at 08:30 chaps room for one more if anybody wants to come
		
Click to expand...

Did You get to play the course at Moortown Graham?  .....If so, any good?


----------



## gjbike (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Top course mate it chewed me up and spit me out ,


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Good luck today men :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Just back from today's game, fed and watered.
Fantastic conditions, a change fro the "usual" Old Links weather 
I'd like to say I benefitted, but can't 
After an up and down front 9, we were all on 15 points.
Val and GJ then both steamed home in 20 points for totals of 35 - great shooting guys :thup:
Leaving me trailing behind with a sorry 11 points for 26 total - too many 3 putts and lost balls for this mug 

Great day out though, always enjoy playing up there and company as ever was convivial.
(And without going into detail I'm glad Val is on our side  )
Apparently we were playing too slow for some people.
Thanks to Graham for hosting and Val for taking time out of his busy schedule - see you both at Preston soon :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			Just back from today's game, fed and watered.
Fantastic conditions, a change fro the "usual" Old Links weather 
I'd like to say I benefitted, but can't 
After an up and down front 9, we were all on 15 points.
Val and GJ then both steamed home in 20 points for totals of 35 - great shooting guys :thup:
Leaving me trailing behind with a sorry 11 points for 26 total - too many 3 putts and lost balls for this mug 

Great day out though, always enjoy playing up there and company as ever was convivial.
(And without going into detail I'm glad Val is on our side  )
Apparently we were playing too slow for some people.
Thanks to Graham for hosting and Val for taking time out of his busy schedule - see you both at Preston soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spill the details, come on 

Is Graham gonna be banned from his own club? :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

No, he'll pm you with the scores later after he verifies them.
Think I've remembered it right though.
Can you get us round your gaff next week?
Want to strike while the irons hot (not)


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Well played gents, bet it was stunning up there today?  I really enjoyed the course and in this weather, with those views, must have been a good place to be.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gregbwfc said:



			No, he'll pm you with the scores later after he verifies them.
Think I've remembered it right though.
Can you get us round your gaff next week?
Want to strike while the irons hot (not) 

Click to expand...

Yeah ive got nothing on next week as of yet mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



NWJocko said:



			Well played gents, bet it was stunning up there today?  I really enjoyed the course and in this weather, with those views, must have been a good place to be.
		
Click to expand...

The views and a tan were all I could take from it mate :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Birchy said:



			Yeah ive got nothing on next week as of yet mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy.
I'll see if I get any takers for Preston next week.
Then see if we can arrange for my card at Davyhulme :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Had a great day golfing with Greg and Martin this morning apart from some old coffin dodger asking to speed up play must have been in a rush to empty his colostomy bag if people what to rush round a golf course get up early and play when the course is empty.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Leaderboard updated and taking shape nicely now :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

Thanks for the hospitality today Graham and Andy, enjoyed the course and thought the writing was on the wall when I three putted the first from just off the back then 3 putted the second however I'm reasonably pleased how I played especially on the back 9.

For the record as to what happened today, I take exception to being asked to speed up on the course, if people are quicker then ask to get through dont ask people to speed up, it's rude and will always lead to conflict on a golf course.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



Valentino said:



			Thanks for the hospitality today Graham and Andy, enjoyed the course and thought the writing was on the wall when I three putted the first from just off the back then 3 putted the second however I'm reasonably pleased how I played especially on the back 9.

For the record as to what happened today, I take exception to being asked to speed up on the course, if people are quicker then ask to get through dont ask people to speed up, it's rude and will always lead to conflict on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

No shame in 3 putting the 2nd at Old Links Martin, its one of the trickiest Greens in the North west mate. With the club champs there tomorrow I'd imagine the greens had been ironed and running quick.

The first time I played it, about 10 years ago I 5 putted it. I'm still traumatised now!   A Par on that hole is exceptional.
 20 points on the Tougher back 9 is good too! Top Course :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

I three putted the first 3 holes when i played it.   i was above the hole on the 2nd. give it a smack and just about stayed on the green.


i was a bit of a quivering wreak for the rest of the round with the putter in my hand. 7 three putts at last count.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

For the guys who have not played Old Links in the GMNWOOM yet some more dates
Sunday July  21st am -  Liverbird time to be arrange would prefer early start 09:00 ish
Monday July  22nd after 14:00
Wednesday July  24th after 14:45 - Peterlav
Wednesday July 31st after 15:00
Thursday August 15th after 15:00
Monday 19th August after 15:00
Think there is 4 four guys to arrange matches 
Thepodgster
Scouser
Jpenno 
Stuc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*



gjbike said:



			For the guys who have not played Old Links in the GMNWOOM yet some more dates
Sunday July  21st am -  Liverbird time to be arrange would prefer early start 09:00 ish
Monday July  22nd after 14:00
Wednesday July  24th after 14:45 - Peterlav
Wednesday July 31st after 15:00
Thursday August 15th after 15:00
Monday 19th August after 15:00
Think there is 4 four guys to arrange matches 
Thepodgster
Scouser
Jpenno 
Stuc
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone want to join me and Graham next Sunday?

If not I don't mind switching to a midweek, so graham doesn't have to play as many games. Midweek 5.30 onwards would suit me, or even 5.00 on a Friday, if it suits graham.

This week Thursday and Friday are free for me, not sure if for Graham, as not listed.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Bolton Old Links GMNWOOM EVENT*

could be interested in the Sunday.  really enjoyed my last trip to Bolton.  fancy another crack at it.  weather looks to be tip top again. 

if you guys want to play midweek that's ok ill just play a comp at lee park.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody else want to join Peter and I on Sunday morning


----------



## gjbike (Jul 23, 2013)

Peterlav are you still ok for tomorrow 14:45 ?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

Yes, Im still ok, is anyone else joining us? If not, I don't mind playing a different date and making up a 4ball.
Whatever is easier for you mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 23, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Anybody else want to join Peter and I on Sunday morning
		
Click to expand...

What time you boys playing? I'm struggling to play the comp at our place on Saturday so may be able to join you.

If some OOM players want to get their cards in then I won't take up a space.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 23, 2013)

That post was for last Sunday (21st), I am playing tomorrow, 2 different Peter's, playing on 2 different days


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2013)

peterlav said:



			That post was for last Sunday (21st), I am playing tomorrow, 2 different Peter's, playing on 2 different days 

Click to expand...

Yes, we're both of 6, as well. If in doubt, I'm the better player......


----------



## gjbike (Jul 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			What time you boys playing? I'm struggling to play the comp at our place on Saturday so may be able to join you.

If some OOM players want to get their cards in then I won't take up a space.
		
Click to expand...

14:45 Today Ian you are more than welcome to come and join us, will be out side the pros shop.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, we're both of 6, as well. If in doubt, I'm the better player......

Click to expand...


says Zorro and his flashing blade!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry gents, would help if I knew what the date was 

Can't make today, pesky work getting in the way again......

Have a good round, nice day out on the coast so hopefully you get the same weather.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope you avoided the rain! Had a mad downpour earlier on


----------



## gjbike (Jul 24, 2013)

Only had a few drops could see all the bad weather going over to Manchester.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Another one spat out by the old links then eh? That course is a brute 

glad you avoided the rain, it was very heavy for a short spell.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 24, 2013)

Peter played ok but couldn't get the pace and putting line on the greens, boy can that guy hit his driver, great company.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Peter played ok but couldn't get the pace and putting line on the greens, boy can that guy hit his driver, great company.
		
Click to expand...

He is one of best drivers of a ball ive seen, hits that thing like a cannon!

He can join the club then  Them greens are very tricky.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for tonight Graham, very enjoyable company and a very nice course, will definitely be playing it again.

My golf was the only disappointment, another mammoth 26 points!


----------



## Scouser (Aug 15, 2013)

Graham any chance you can do the bank holiday Monday?


----------



## gjbike (Aug 16, 2013)

No, working mate, got to keep the trains running so all you people can get to the seaside on Monday.


----------

